# Hello from the upper north east



## SootedUpCyndi

Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings


----------



## OldLady

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings


Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
Have a donut


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

OldLady said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
Click to expand...

 I am!   It's small world isn't it? The donut is delicious. I forgot to add the black flies in my intro. LOL


----------



## petro

Welcome to the Jungle.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

petro said:


> Welcome to the Jungle.
> View attachment 329936


 Thank you. I was hoping I found a jungle.


----------



## petro

SootedUpCyndi said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Jungle.
> View attachment 329936
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I was hoping I found a jungle.
Click to expand...

You certainly have.
Enjoy. Lots of online meltdowns here.


----------



## OldLady

SootedUpCyndi said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am!   It's small world isn't it? The donut is delicious. I forgot to add the black flies in my intro. LOL
Click to expand...



 


Proud supporter.


----------



## candycorn

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings


Welcome.  I'm a deplorable liberal.  We have fun here.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

OldLady said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am!   It's small world isn't it? The donut is delicious. I forgot to add the black flies in my intro. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 329937 View attachment 329938
> Proud supporter.
Click to expand...

Your funny.  Darn they bite! Don't they Ol Lady? Tell everyone. They should pity us.


----------



## Hellbilly

OldLady said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
Click to expand...

You're from Maine?
I was there yesterday.
Went to Brunswick to pick up a dealer swap for a customer.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

candycorn said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I'm a deplorable liberal.  We have fun here.
Click to expand...

Your a deplorable Liberal. Can a person be that. I guess so. Where does everyone hang out and talk here. In what section? It's going to take me awhile to find my way around.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Billyboom said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're from Maine?
> I was there yesterday.
> Went to Brunswick to pick up a dealer swap for a customer.
Click to expand...

Both of us billyboom. I'm way up the state.


----------



## OldLady

Billyboom said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're from Maine?
> I was there yesterday.
> Went to Brunswick to pick up a dealer swap for a customer.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but from way deeper in.  It's a five hour drive just to get OUT of here.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Welcome! OldLady is really a Southern Canuck.


----------



## candycorn

SootedUpCyndi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I'm a deplorable liberal.  We have fun here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a deplorable Liberal. Can a person be that. I guess so. Where does everyone hang out and talk here. In what section? It's going to take me awhile to find my way around.
Click to expand...

Sure....  

*The high traffic areas are mostly Politics and Current Events for the real sniping back and fourth. *
*
Though I find her intolerable in the political sphere (and I'm sure the feeling is mutual), the unofficial moderator Foxfyre does a good job of keeping everyone cheerful in the General Discussion Coffee Shop.  I lurk in there sometimes.  






						USMB Coffee Shop IV
					

There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.  This is a place to just come in and say hi, let us know what's going on with you these days, celebrate joys...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




The bottom of the forums page is the "basement" where pretty much anything goes;  The Badlands, Rubber Room etc...  

We're a good group and you'll do fine here.  
*
*Again welcome.  *


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

OldLady said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're from Maine?
> I was there yesterday.
> Went to Brunswick to pick up a dealer swap for a customer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but from way deeper in.  It's a five hour drive just to get OUT of here.
Click to expand...

I'm an hour away from the big lake. 3 hours to get out.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

candycorn said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I'm a deplorable liberal.  We have fun here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a deplorable Liberal. Can a person be that. I guess so. Where does everyone hang out and talk here. In what section? It's going to take me awhile to find my way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure....
> 
> *The high traffic areas are mostly Politics and Current Events for the real sniping back and fourth. *
> 
> *Though I find her intolerable in the political sphere (and I'm sure the feeling is mutual), the unofficial moderator Foxfyre does a good job of keeping everyone cheerful in the General Discussion Coffee Shop.  I lurk in there sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USMB Coffee Shop IV
> 
> 
> There should be one place in the USMB village where folks can just be themselves and get to know each other as we would if we lived next door or worked together or joined the same gym.  This is a place to just come in and say hi, let us know what's going on with you these days, celebrate joys...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom of the forums page is the "basement" where pretty much anything goes;  The Badlands, Rubber Room etc...
> 
> We're a good group and you'll do fine here.  *
> 
> *Again welcome.  *
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Propofol

Hi SootedUpCyndi,
I am new as well.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Hi Propofol, pleased to meet you.


----------



## ReinyDays

Hi Cyndi ... you're wrong ... but welcome anyway ...


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

ReinyDays said:


> Hi Cyndi ... you're wrong ... but welcome anyway ...


Only someone that knows me, would know that. I'm always wrong. ha!


----------



## ReinyDays

Why is "Down East" up north? ... or is it impolite to ask? ...


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

ReinyDays said:


> Why is "Down East" up north? ... or is it impolite to ask? ...


Down East is the coast. So therefore a person can be north-west of down east. and up a bit. Gees. Let me have more coffee before I have to answer these difficult questions.


----------



## Recce4

SootedUpCyndi said:


> I consider myself a deplorable conservative



Hello. A conservative Yankee? What a pleasant surprise. A rare gem.

Welcome to the Good, the Bad, the Ugly and Weird. (There's vulgar, vile and obnoxious too so learn how to use the ignore function).


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Recce4 said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I consider myself a deplorable conservative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. A conservative Yankee? What a pleasant surprise. A rare gem.
> 
> Welcome to the Good, the Bad, the Ugly and Weird. (There's vulgar, vile and obnoxious too so learn how to use the ignore function).
Click to expand...


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Thanks recce4. I don't scare off easily. It will be fun.


----------



## Recce4

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Thanks recce4. I don't scare off easily. It will be fun.



You're in good company up there in Maine. Care4all and OldLady represent the few lefties on this board who can be feisty but at the same time civil and somewhat open minded. (Plus, Care4all's avatar *ROCKS*).


----------



## Indeependent

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Thanks recce4. I don't scare off easily. It will be fun.


Join a discussion and regret coming here.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Glad to see fresh blood.

Don't be afraid of the leeches here, they only take tiny bites.

Hope you took/take the time to read the USMB Rules and Guidelines

You wont' be allowed in the various dungeons for a while, ( we need to make sure your skin is thick enough to survive), but have fun upstairs,


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Glad to see fresh blood.
> 
> Don't be afraid of the leeches here, they only take tiny bites.
> 
> Hope you took/take the time to read the USMB Rules and Guidelines
> 
> You wont' be allowed in the various dungeons for a while, ( we need to make sure your skin is thick enough to survive), but have fun upstairs,


----------



## Marion Morrison

SootedUpCyndi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see fresh blood.
> 
> Don't be afraid of the leeches here, they only take tiny bites.
> 
> Hope you took/take the time to read the USMB Rules and Guidelines
> 
> You wont' be allowed in the various dungeons for a while, ( we need to make sure your skin is thick enough to survive), but have fun upstairs,
Click to expand...

Sometimes you gotta make sure what you type is outside of the quotes box.

Also to clip a super-long quote chain..
Start at the end of the 1st quote bracket and select down to the end of 2nd last end quote hit backspace.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

I will read it. but I cant guarantee I wont do something wrong in spite of myself. thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Penelope




----------



## SootedUpCyndi

wooooo . Slow down you guys for a second. I have to get answer to something mm said. When I reply? do I hit the post reply button? Or type under the quote word?


----------



## Unkotare

OldLady said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
Click to expand...

Maine used to be part of Massachusetts, and we're coming to take it back one day! Reconquistah!


----------



## Penelope

SootedUpCyndi said:


> wooooo . Slow down you guys for a second. I have to get answer to something mm said. When I reply? do I hit the post reply button? Or type under the quote word?


Just hit the reply link.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Unkotare said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maine used to be part of Massachusetts, and we're coming to take it back one day! Reconquistah!
Click to expand...


Why?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Unkotare said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maine used to be part of Massachusetts, and we're coming to take it back one day! Reconquistah!
Click to expand...


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maine used to be part of Massachusetts, and we're coming to take it back one day! Reconquistah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hugo Furst

SootedUpCyndi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maine used to be part of Massachusetts, and we're coming to take it back one day! Reconquistah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


hit reply, make your comment, then hit post reply.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maine used to be part of Massachusetts, and we're coming to take it back one day! Reconquistah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




WillHaftawaite said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maine used to be part of Massachusetts, and we're coming to take it back one day! Reconquistah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hit reply, make your comment, then hit post reply.
Click to expand...

Ok let me try. See if I did it right. this is a long post. bear with me here


----------



## Unkotare

WillHaftawaite said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maine used to be part of Massachusetts, and we're coming to take it back one day! Reconquistah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

Ample pahkin.


----------



## ReinyDays

Unkotare said:


> Maine used to be part of Massachusetts, and we're coming to take it back one day! Reconquistah!



That's Canadian territory now ... why do want to start a war with Canada of all people? ...


----------



## Unkotare

ReinyDays said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maine used to be part of Massachusetts, and we're coming to take it back one day! Reconquistah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Canadian territory now ... why do want to start a war with Canada of all people? ...
Click to expand...

Boredom.


----------



## Hugo Furst

SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maine used to be part of Massachusetts, and we're coming to take it back one day! Reconquistah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maine used to be part of Massachusetts, and we're coming to take it back one day! Reconquistah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hit reply, make your comment, then hit post reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok let me try. See if I did it right. this is a long post. bear with me here
Click to expand...




SootedUpCyndi said:


> bear with me here



Bears are strange pets.

Wouldn't it make more sense to have a cat, dog, or canary?


----------



## miketx

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings


Hello Cyndi, enjoy the place before Pizza sends out for you!


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

WillHaftawaite said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maine used to be part of Massachusetts, and we're coming to take it back one day! Reconquistah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maine used to be part of Massachusetts, and we're coming to take it back one day! Reconquistah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hit reply, make your comment, then hit post reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok let me try. See if I did it right. this is a long post. bear with me here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> bear with me here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bears are strange pets.
> 
> Wouldn't it make more sense to have a cat, dog, or canary?
Click to expand...

It would. Bears are smelly. If a bear is around anywhere in the woods. You can smell them a mile away. True.  But what I wanted to say to Unkotare  was. Why would mass even want Maine?  I wish mass would take it.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

miketx said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Cyndi, enjoy the place before Pizza sends out for you!
> 
> View attachment 329978
Click to expand...

Yikes.  That is the ugliest pizza I ever saw. LOL I'm skeered.


----------



## Mindful

Hey Cyndi.

What brought you over here?

But you mustn’t call me by the Fama name. 

Our mutual friend usually shows up Friday night/Saturday morning.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Mindful said:


> Hey Cyndi.
> 
> What brought you over here?
> 
> But you mustn’t call me by the Fama name.
> 
> Our mutual friend usually shows up Friday night/Saturday morning.


Done deal Mindful. I will call you the voice of reason.


----------



## Mindful

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Cyndi.
> 
> What brought you over here?
> 
> But you mustn’t call me by the Fama name.
> 
> Our mutual friend usually shows up Friday night/Saturday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal Mindful. I will call you the voice of reason.
Click to expand...


PM me.


----------



## Marion Morrison

SootedUpCyndi said:


> wooooo . Slow down you guys for a second. I have to get answer to something mm said. When I reply? do I hit the post reply button? Or type under the quote word?



After the last "switch" QUOTE in brackets is where you type and be seen, then hit reply.

(After the last quote word)

Sometimes where you start typing is not after the last quote for some reason. A small percentage ofthe times.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Mindful said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Cyndi.
> 
> What brought you over here?
> 
> But you mustn’t call me by the Fama name.
> 
> Our mutual friend usually shows up Friday night/Saturday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal Mindful. I will call you the voice of reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PM me.
Click to expand...

Ok in a few minutes.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings



Welcome! This place can be insane so try not to take anything personally.
I went to school for a semester in Unity, ME but haven't really been further north than Costigan. But Maine is one of my favorite states.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

JackOfNoTrades said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! This place can be insane so try not to take anything personally.
> I went to school for a semester in Unity, ME but haven't really been further north than Costigan. But Maine is one of my favorite states.
Click to expand...

Hi Jack.  I bet you do have a trade? I don't take things personally. Nothing bothers me really. nice to meet you.


----------



## Foxfyre

SootedUpCyndi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I'm a deplorable liberal.  We have fun here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a deplorable Liberal. Can a person be that. I guess so. Where does everyone hang out and talk here. In what section? It's going to take me awhile to find my way around.
Click to expand...


Yeah candycorn is about as close to a 'deplorable liberal' as you're going to find. We've sparred a time or two, but she's never cruel or mean. That's all I really expect from anybody. Welcome to USMB and I hope you find a good fit here. A lot of us have been here for a very long time now.


----------



## candycorn

Foxfyre said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I'm a deplorable liberal.  We have fun here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a deplorable Liberal. Can a person be that. I guess so. Where does everyone hang out and talk here. In what section? It's going to take me awhile to find my way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah candycorn is about as close to a 'deplorable liberal' as you're going to find. We've sparred a time or two, but she's never cruel or mean. That's all I really expect from anybody. Welcome to USMB and I hope you find a good fit here. A lot of us have been here for a very long time now.
Click to expand...

Thats fair


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

candycorn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I'm a deplorable liberal.  We have fun here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a deplorable Liberal. Can a person be that. I guess so. Where does everyone hang out and talk here. In what section? It's going to take me awhile to find my way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah candycorn is about as close to a 'deplorable liberal' as you're going to find. We've sparred a time or two, but she's never cruel or mean. That's all I really expect from anybody. Welcome to USMB and I hope you find a good fit here. A lot of us have been here for a very long time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats fair
Click to expand...

well thank you all you guys for your warm welcome. This is my dry run before I tip toe out into the forums. Just figuring how the site works.


----------



## OldLady

ReinyDays said:


> Why is "Down East" up north? ... or is it impolite to ask? ...


It's the direction of the prevailing winds.  From the days of sail.


----------



## OldLady

SootedUpCyndi said:


> wooooo . Slow down you guys for a second. I have to get answer to something mm said. When I reply? do I hit the post reply button? Or type under the quote word?


There's an even easier way, Cyndi.  But you have enough to deal with at the moment.  @ me in a few days and I'll show you what to do.


----------



## OldLady

Unkotare said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maine used to be part of Massachusetts, and we're coming to take it back one day! Reconquistah!
Click to expand...

To hell with that!!!!


----------



## OldLady

Propofol said:


> Hi SootedUpCyndi,
> I am new as well.


Don't be shy, propofol, open a thread and say hello!  I'll feed ya.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Did you get the snow storm a few weeks ago? We lost power for five days! It was a nightmare. Thank god we had a generator. But usually we can plug the generator in, run a cord and get internet? Not this time? When they finally came to fix the electricity. Five days without the beast internet? I thought I would DIE? lol  There were 12 trucks coming down the road?  from Canada? I have never seen anything like it in my life. It really looked like a war zone. trees down? wires down? how did you make out?


----------



## OldLady

WillHaftawaite said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maine used to be part of Massachusetts, and we're coming to take it back one day! Reconquistah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

HEY!!!!


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

we ought to? they drive like nuts? LOL


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

OldLady said:


> Propofol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi SootedUpCyndi,
> I am new as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be shy, propofol, open a thread and say hello!  I'll feed ya.
Click to expand...

he's skeered? lol. he's ok?


----------



## OldLady

SootedUpCyndi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maine used to be part of Massachusetts, and we're coming to take it back one day! Reconquistah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maine used to be part of Massachusetts, and we're coming to take it back one day! Reconquistah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hit reply, make your comment, then hit post reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok let me try. See if I did it right. this is a long post. bear with me here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> bear with me here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bears are strange pets.
> 
> Wouldn't it make more sense to have a cat, dog, or canary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would. Bears are smelly. If a bear is around anywhere in the woods. You can smell them a mile away. True.  But what I wanted to say to Unkotare  was. Why would mass even want Maine?  I wish mass would take it.
Click to expand...

Oh my God, no!!!  Have you BEEN to Mass?  It's crowded, overtaxed, over legislated and it elects people like Elizabeth Warren!!!!   More than once!!!!!   Besides, they drive like they've got a death wish.


----------



## Hugo Furst

OldLady said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maine used to be part of Massachusetts, and we're coming to take it back one day! Reconquistah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maine used to be part of Massachusetts, and we're coming to take it back one day! Reconquistah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hit reply, make your comment, then hit post reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok let me try. See if I did it right. this is a long post. bear with me here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> bear with me here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bears are strange pets.
> 
> Wouldn't it make more sense to have a cat, dog, or canary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would. Bears are smelly. If a bear is around anywhere in the woods. You can smell them a mile away. True.  But what I wanted to say to Unkotare  was. Why would mass even want Maine?  I wish mass would take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my God, no!!!  Have you BEEN to Mass?  It's crowded, overtaxed, over legislated and it elects people like Elizabeth Warren!!!!   More than once!!!!!   Besides, they drive like they've got a death wish.
Click to expand...




OldLady said:


> Besides, they drive like they've got a death wish.


well aware of that.

almost afraid to drive down to Concord or Manchester.


----------



## OldLady

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Did you get the snow storm a few weeks ago? We lost power for five days! It was a nightmare. Thank god we had a generator. But usually we can plug the generator in, run a cord and get internet? Not this time? When they finally came to fix the electricity. Five days without the beast internet? I thought I would DIE? lol  There were 12 trucks coming down the road?  from Canada? I have never seen anything like it in my life. It really looked like a war zone. trees down? wires down? how did you make out?


It was mostly rain here; I'm right on the ocean.  Our power was out about 12 hours, mostly through the night.  I heard you guys really got whammed, though.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

No I know enough to stay away ?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

OldLady said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the snow storm a few weeks ago? We lost power for five days! It was a nightmare. Thank god we had a generator. But usually we can plug the generator in, run a cord and get internet? Not this time? When they finally came to fix the electricity. Five days without the beast internet? I thought I would DIE? lol  There were 12 trucks coming down the road?  from Canada? I have never seen anything like it in my life. It really looked like a war zone. trees down? wires down? how did you make out?
> 
> 
> 
> It was mostly rain here; I'm right on the ocean.  Our power was out about 12 hours, mostly through the night.  I heard you guys really got whammed, though.
Click to expand...

We did?  On my road we had to drive under wires? The trees were down every where.  Carnage for FIVE days. It was not having the Beast(internet that got me) we hooked up the generator, we had tv, coffee, heat, but when the beast isn't working? life sucks. 18 inches of wet snow? How do you plow that? you cant in mud season. Our little plow truck getting stuck. My roommate was out there.  getting stuck with the plow truck. I covered my eyes? don't look I was thinking to myself. it was a nightmare. I kid you not.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propofol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi SootedUpCyndi,
> I am new as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be shy, propofol, open a thread and say hello!  I'll feed ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's skeered? lol. he's ok?
Click to expand...

well introduce your self, lay your brilliance on the board? I do think you can handle it? giggle?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

i'll go see if I can fish him out?


----------



## Ridgerunner

SootedUpCyndi...

Cyndi you look like a natural toting that mug of Beer, but you forgot five of them...


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Ridgerunner said:


> SootedUpCyndi...
> 
> Cyndi you look like a natural toting that mug of Beer, but you forgot five of them...
> 
> View attachment 330120


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

How dare you? you made me spit out my last beer? it's all fun. what the hell? we are living in weird times. LOL


----------



## Likkmee

SootedUpCyndi said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Jungle.
> View attachment 329936
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I was hoping I found a jungle.
Click to expand...

No need. I did that years ago.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Likkmee said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Jungle.
> View attachment 329936
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I was hoping I found a jungle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need. I did that years ago.
> View attachment 330123
Click to expand...

damm you guys? shoot?  I am new here? already  myroom mate is mad? he's mad as hell. ha ha . as long as I don't pick on him, he  gives me anything I want? you bunch of troublemakers? he'd rather have me pick on forum people. then him? it's cute ?LOL I got your number? troublemakers?  just kidding you guys in fun?


----------



## Recce4

OldLady said:


> It's the direction of the prevailing winds. From the days of sail.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

See you guys, see you tomorrow.  I have two german schnauzers?   Their like kids in training ? One to be a free range dog in training. Like a free range chicken?  Didn't go so good. I lost him in the woods yesterday? then I realized? the guy takes a leak. All thru the woods? It dawned on me, they don't get lost? know why? They smell their scent back? Every  leak they do, all dogs? brings um back home. see you guys tomorrow? thanks for the nice welcomes! ta ta. xoxo


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Ridgerunner said:


> SootedUpCyndi...
> 
> Cyndi you look like a natural toting that mug of Beer, but you forgot five of them...
> 
> View attachment 330120


----------



## Hellbilly

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're from Maine?
> I was there yesterday.
> Went to Brunswick to pick up a dealer swap for a customer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both of us billyboom. I'm way up the state.
Click to expand...

I saw the coolest road sign on my journey.
It read "Stay Fah Apaht."
I busted a gut laughing.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi...
> 
> Cyndi you look like a natural toting that mug of Beer, but you forgot five of them...
> 
> View attachment 330120
Click to expand...

Come play with me? darn it ?This virus is like freaking me out? Our entire state is shut down? We have ZERO cases in my county.  We made the tucker Carlson show last night?  maine, The entire state shut down? wtf?  gov Mills? I'm losing it? really. zero cases in most of the rural counties? I mean it, I am losing it .LOL give me five more please? if I ever wake up from this nightmare, I will repent? lol? give me five more? lol


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Billyboom said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're from Maine?
> I was there yesterday.
> Went to Brunswick to pick up a dealer swap for a customer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both of us billyboom. I'm way up the state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the coolest road sign on my journey.
> It read "Stay Fah Apaht."
> I busted a gut laughing.
Click to expand...

 I get it?  I'll tell you a story maybe tomorrow. thanks for sending me off for a sweet nap with a smile, XOXO I haven't been sleeping  at night. I get some sleep when I can? then I'm up all hours of the night.


----------



## linniegail

SootedUpCyndi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I'm a deplorable liberal.  We have fun here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a deplorable Liberal. Can a person be that. I guess so. Where does everyone hang out and talk here. In what section? It's going to take me awhile to find my way around.
Click to expand...

LOL.. Good luck with that.  I;m still lost.


----------



## Hossfly

OldLady said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
Click to expand...


----------



## HenryBHough

TEST:

Is Calais pronounced with an "IS" or an "Ay"

Is Bar Harbor a place, a dialect or both?

What state route number used to be The Airline Road?

What was a "couble whammy"

3 out of 4 = true Mainer.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

OldLady said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
Click to expand...

I have this so messed up. But I wanted to tell Ol lady. That maine was on the tucker carson show last night. It was a restaurant owner defying the keep closed order by the gov Mills. I tried to post a link, but don't know how to do it. It was a riot.


----------



## Unkotare

SootedUpCyndi said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have this so messed up. But I wanted to tell Ol lady. That maine was on the tucker carson show last night. It was a restaurant owner defying the keep closed order by the gov Mills. I tried to post a link, but don't know how to do it. It was a riot.
Click to expand...

You trying to post a link was a riot? Wow, it really is boring up there.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Unkotare said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have this so messed up. But I wanted to tell Ol lady. That maine was on the tucker carson show last night. It was a restaurant owner defying the keep closed order by the gov Mills. I tried to post a link, but don't know how to do it. It was a riot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You trying to post a link was a riot? Wow, it really is boring up there.
Click to expand...

 Whah ha ha. Wise guy, very funny.  it is pretty boring.


----------



## OldLady

HenryBHough said:


> TEST:
> 
> Is Calais pronounced with an "IS" or an "Ay"
> 
> Is Bar Harbor a place, a dialect or both?
> 
> What state route number used to be The Airline Road?
> 
> What was a "couble whammy"
> 
> 3 out of 4 = true Mainer.


Cal "iss"
a place.  If you want dialect, go to JONESPORT
It still IS called the Airline   Route 9
dunno.  But I know what "chummy" means.


----------



## OldLady

SootedUpCyndi said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have this so messed up. But I wanted to tell Ol lady. That maine was on the tucker carson show last night. It was a restaurant owner defying the keep closed order by the gov Mills. I tried to post a link, but don't know how to do it. It was a riot.
Click to expand...

I'll look for it, Cyndi.  Wish it was the owner of MY favorite diner!!!!  But I know it wasn't.  June 1, restaurants can start to reopen with precautions!!!!   4 more weeks.  We can do this.  I can't wait.


----------



## Redcurtain

OldLady said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're from Maine?
> I was there yesterday.
> Went to Brunswick to pick up a dealer swap for a customer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but from way deeper in.  It's a five hour drive just to get OUT of here.
Click to expand...


Did you inherit money? it’s pretty obvious you don’t work


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Redcurtain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're from Maine?
> I was there yesterday.
> Went to Brunswick to pick up a dealer swap for a customer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but from way deeper in.  It's a five hour drive just to get OUT of here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you inherit money? it’s pretty obvious you don’t work
Click to expand...

we don't work in maine. we cut trees and eat fiddle heads


----------



## Redcurtain

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're from Maine?
> I was there yesterday.
> Went to Brunswick to pick up a dealer swap for a customer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but from way deeper in.  It's a five hour drive just to get OUT of here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you inherit money? it’s pretty obvious you don’t work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we don't work in maine. we cut trees and eat fiddle heads
Click to expand...

I have fiddleheads all the time.. so if you don’t work how do you pay your rent?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Redcurtain said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're from Maine?
> I was there yesterday.
> Went to Brunswick to pick up a dealer swap for a customer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but from way deeper in.  It's a five hour drive just to get OUT of here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you inherit money? it’s pretty obvious you don’t work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we don't work in maine. we cut trees and eat fiddle heads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have fiddleheads all the time.. so if you don’t work how do you pay your rent?
Click to expand...

Dont have a rent.


----------



## Redcurtain

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're from Maine?
> I was there yesterday.
> Went to Brunswick to pick up a dealer swap for a customer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but from way deeper in.  It's a five hour drive just to get OUT of here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you inherit money? it’s pretty obvious you don’t work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we don't work in maine. we cut trees and eat fiddle heads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have fiddleheads all the time.. so if you don’t work how do you pay your rent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont have a rent.
Click to expand...

How do I get a deal like that?


----------



## Hugo Furst

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're from Maine?
> I was there yesterday.
> Went to Brunswick to pick up a dealer swap for a customer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but from way deeper in.  It's a five hour drive just to get OUT of here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you inherit money? it’s pretty obvious you don’t work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we don't work in maine. we cut trees and eat fiddle heads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have fiddleheads all the time.. so if you don’t work how do you pay your rent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont have a rent.
Click to expand...




SootedUpCyndi said:


> Dont have a rent.



I also am an orphan.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

WillHaftawaite said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're from Maine?
> I was there yesterday.
> Went to Brunswick to pick up a dealer swap for a customer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but from way deeper in.  It's a five hour drive just to get OUT of here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you inherit money? it’s pretty obvious you don’t work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we don't work in maine. we cut trees and eat fiddle heads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have fiddleheads all the time.. so if you don’t work how do you pay your rent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont have a rent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont have a rent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also am an orphan.
Click to expand...

You are? Do you need to be adopted! I'll do it. Can you pile wood?


----------



## Hugo Furst

SootedUpCyndi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're from Maine?
> I was there yesterday.
> Went to Brunswick to pick up a dealer swap for a customer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but from way deeper in.  It's a five hour drive just to get OUT of here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you inherit money? it’s pretty obvious you don’t work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we don't work in maine. we cut trees and eat fiddle heads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have fiddleheads all the time.. so if you don’t work how do you pay your rent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont have a rent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont have a rent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also am an orphan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are? Do you need to be adopted! I'll do it. Can you pile wood?
Click to expand...


no


----------



## Mindful

WillHaftawaite said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're from Maine?
> I was there yesterday.
> Went to Brunswick to pick up a dealer swap for a customer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but from way deeper in.  It's a five hour drive just to get OUT of here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you inherit money? it’s pretty obvious you don’t work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we don't work in maine. we cut trees and eat fiddle heads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have fiddleheads all the time.. so if you don’t work how do you pay your rent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont have a rent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont have a rent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also am an orphan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are? Do you need to be adopted! I'll do it. Can you pile wood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no
Click to expand...


Can you put up curtain rails?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Mindful said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redcurtain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Cyndi!  Glad to have you!  You a Mainer?  Me, too.
> Have a donut
> 
> View attachment 329935
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're from Maine?
> I was there yesterday.
> Went to Brunswick to pick up a dealer swap for a customer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but from way deeper in.  It's a five hour drive just to get OUT of here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you inherit money? it’s pretty obvious you don’t work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we don't work in maine. we cut trees and eat fiddle heads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have fiddleheads all the time.. so if you don’t work how do you pay your rent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont have a rent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont have a rent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also am an orphan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are? Do you need to be adopted! I'll do it. Can you pile wood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you put up curtain rails?
Click to expand...

Oh? so you want to adopt him too eh? LOLOL Hi!


----------



## the other mike

SootedUpCyndi said:


> ...Where does everyone hang out and talk here. In what section? It's going to take me awhile to find my way around.


Jist jump in wheres ya can an hang on.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Angelo said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Where does everyone hang out and talk here. In what section? It's going to take me awhile to find my way around.
> 
> 
> 
> Jist jump in wheres ya can an hang on.
> View attachment 330438
Click to expand...

oh I've been trained well. come from the most rank board on the net. where only the tuff survive. this is easy peasy. Xoxo.


----------



## HenryBHough

She's a real Mainer!

Three out of four correct and the fourth one only missed because of my typo.

The question should have read:  "double whammy".

It was a speed trap system used just outside Bangor.  Two rubber hoses across the road to measure speed and triger a license plate camera.  Crude but effective.  Haven't seen one since the 1970s on the occasional drive up to St. Andrews-by-The-Sea.

Old time Mainers have a wonderfully unique ethic!  One Sunday just outside Calais I had a fan belt break on an MGA.  Limped to a roadside gas station which was open with one real oldtimer tending the shop.  Looked for any sort of belt I could adapt.  He allowed that they were the dealers for MG because some outsider had wanted to buy one once and they got one for him, becoming a "dealer" along the way.  They had a few parts in a box they'd never opened.  He was willing to open it and they had exactly the belt I needed.

But he wouldn't sell it to me because he didn't know the price.  But his son would be back on Tuesday and he'd sell it to me then.

At that time those belts were worth about $11 so I offered him $20.  He refused.  I offered him $50 and again he refused - said he couldn't take advantage like that.  We finally settled on $25 and he wanted my mailing address so he could send me a refund when he knew the price.

Deal.

About two weeks later I got an envelope in the mail with one $5 bill, four $1 bills, and 98 cents in loose change.  Plus a detailed statement that included the price of the belt, the cost of the envelope and the cost of the stamp.

And that was Maine back then......


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

It is still the same. Good post. I am a displaced New Yorker. I come from out on long island.  I don't have the Maine accent at all. I lived here for years. People laugh and still to this day, tease me about my ny accent. CAWFEE? I traded my spike heels for a pair of sheet boots. It's ok? because I would never go back to  NY . The only thing I can't take is the weather. IT'S BRUTAL!  I remember going back to visit family. My cousin picked me up. we hailed a cab in downtown Manhatten. I walked out on the street to hail a cab?  I had this caarp in my mouth? I asked my cousin what the heck is that? she said DIRT! OMG


----------



## HenryBHough

Knew a fella what lived up to Caribou long time ago.

Weather never seemed to bother him but just after his 75th birthday he told me he couldn't take it no more and he was going South for the wintah.  

Where?

I'm goin' downta.........Hahhhhhtfudd.


----------



## OldLady

HenryBHough said:


> She's a real Mainer!
> 
> Three out of four correct and the fourth one only missed because of my typo.
> 
> The question should have read:  "double whammy".
> 
> It was a speed trap system used just outside Bangor.  Two rubber hoses across the road to measure speed and triger a license plate camera.  Crude but effective.  Haven't seen one since the 1970s on the occasional drive up to St. Andrews-by-The-Sea.
> 
> Old time Mainers have a wonderfully unique ethic!  One Sunday just outside Calais I had a fan belt break on an MGA.  Limped to a roadside gas station which was open with one real oldtimer tending the shop.  Looked for any sort of belt I could adapt.  He allowed that they were the dealers for MG because some outsider had wanted to buy one once and they got one for him, becoming a "dealer" along the way.  They had a few parts in a box they'd never opened.  He was willing to open it and they had exactly the belt I needed.
> 
> But he wouldn't sell it to me because he didn't know the price.  But his son would be back on Tuesday and he'd sell it to me then.
> 
> At that time those belts were worth about $11 so I offered him $20.  He refused.  I offered him $50 and again he refused - said he couldn't take advantage like that.  We finally settled on $25 and he wanted my mailing address so he could send me a refund when he knew the price.
> 
> Deal.
> 
> About two weeks later I got an envelope in the mail with one $5 bill, four $1 bills, and 98 cents in loose change.  Plus a detailed statement that included the price of the belt, the cost of the envelope and the cost of the stamp.
> 
> And that was Maine back then......


I was on the Mass Pike headed to New York when suddenly I was hearing this whump whump whump, pretty steady.   Car was still going fine.  I stopped and looked under, over, around, even tightened the screws on my license plate.  Couldn't find anything that seemed loose.  Started back up and it began again.  Louder.  So I'm in God Knows Where, Massachusetts and I pull off at the next exit and drive in the direction of the gas arrow, hoping for a mechanic.  And I found this little garage, one gas tank and one bay, one guy in the "office."  I told him what was happening.  He looked over the car, couldn't see anything, and then said "You're from ------.  So am I"   (He saw my oil change sticker with the garage name on it.)   An honest to God Mainer, not just a Mainer but one from home!

He closed the shop and jumped in the car and I drove it around so he could hear the whump.   Less whumping going 20 or 30 mph, a lot more going faster.  No noise when it was at the traffic light.  He finally told me to STOP, jumped out and went to the windshield, pulled up the rubber gasket that had gotten loose.  Back at the shop he taped it down with duck tape and refused to take a dime even though it had taken a good fifteen-twenty minutes of his time.

Mainers help folks out.


----------



## Mindful

Cyndi 

FYI

Our mutual friend is in full drunken throttle, on the Badlands.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Mindful said:


> Cyndi
> 
> FYI
> 
> Our mutual friend is in full drunken throttle, on the Badlands.


He should be hitting the sack soon. It's almost 6 here. Mindful what time is it where you are?


----------



## Mindful

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cyndi
> 
> FYI
> 
> Our mutual friend is in full drunken throttle, on the Badlands.
> 
> 
> 
> He should be hitting the sack soon. It's almost 6 here. Mindful what time is it where you are?
Click to expand...


11.45 am.

Off to the farmers market shortly, to join the other social distancers, drink take-out coffee, and find somewhere to sit. Anywhere will do; window sills, doorways.....They’ve banned benches, steps in front of buildings. 
I’ve bought myself one of those Perspex face masks, like Princess Diana wore, when she was doing land mines. I thought it looked rather cool.

SYL.


----------



## AquaAthena

AquaAthena said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
Click to expand...

Heya Cyndi! You sound terrific and I WELCOME you to the board of others very similar!  It is a fun place to be and the Mods are smart and fair.  I hope you have a great time here.


----------



## Shawnee_b

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings



Welcome Cyndy. Was a Mainer 2000-2010 Moosies in my back yard all the time. Up by Moosehead lake KY now, less snow, less cold, no blackfles but no fiddleheads!


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

thanks for warm welcome Shawnee and Aqua!


----------



## Shawnee_b

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Both of us billyboom. I'm way up the state.


 Where. Lived Monson near Greenville 11 years.


----------



## Shawnee_b

SootedUpCyndi said:


> wooooo . Slow down you guys for a second. I have to get answer to something mm said. When I reply? do I hit the post reply button? Or type under the quote word?


 Reply works best, clean up the crap with a quote on each side.


----------



## Overtime Paycheck

I got here yesterday but I run the place now because I stand next to the right people.  I remember cartoons.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Shawnee_b said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both of us billyboom. I'm way up the state.
> 
> 
> 
> Where. Lived Monson near Greenville 11 years.
Click to expand...

Down By Dexter. It's a small world isn't it? amazing


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Shawnee_b said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> wooooo . Slow down you guys for a second. I have to get answer to something mm said. When I reply? do I hit the post reply button? Or type under the quote word?
> 
> 
> 
> Reply works best, clean up the crap with a quote on each side.
Click to expand...

I actually do know everyone in Monson.. from Moosehead! you should see what has happened to the town.  worked at the Wagon  Wheel for years. Probably served you a plate of fried fish


----------



## Gracie

Looks like you fit right in!

For easy chichat with no politics, bickering, insults, etc....visit the USMB Coffee Shope. It's located in The Lounge. That thread is celebrating 10 year anniversary! Which means its a LONG assed thread.

Somewhere around here is a thread with our pics posted. I think I called it "Don't be shy, post a pic of yourself" or some such wording. Badlands is more of the local honkytonk with fisticuffs and whatnot. Down DOWN stairs is the Flame Zone. They are...lets just say "different". I don't post down there any more, and asked staff to ban me permanently from there because I have always been a fighter but that place brought out the really REALLY bad parts of me I don't wish to be any more. And it cost me a few friendships to boot. But, overall, when push comes to shove, most are good folks but would die before showing it. 

Anyway....welcome!


----------



## Gracie

__





						USMB member pic thread. Don't be shy.
					

Pic of ya young...pic of ya old. Doesn't matter. Just post a pic so we can put a face to the user name.  Gimmee a few and I will post one of me.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Pic thread ^





__





						USMB Coffee Shop IV
					

Wow! Happy 10th.!



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Coffee Shop ^


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Gracie said:


> Looks like you fit right in!
> 
> For easy chichat with no politics, bickering, insults, etc....visit the USMB Coffee Shope. It's located in The Lounge. That thread is celebrating 10 year anniversary! Which means its a LONG assed thread.
> 
> Somewhere around here is a thread with our pics posted. I think I called it "Don't be shy, post a pic of yourself" or some such wording. Badlands is more of the local honkytonk with fisticuffs and whatnot. Down DOWN stairs is the Flame Zone. They are...lets just say "different". I don't post down there any more, and asked staff to ban me permanently from there because I have always been a fighter but that place brought out the really REALLY bad parts of me I don't wish to be any more. And it cost me a few friendships to boot. But, overall, when push comes to shove, most are good folks but would die before showing it.
> 
> Anyway....welcome!


Gracie, thanks for the low down. LOL and the welcome. I really don't have any pics of me. All I have is a trac phone, doesn't take pics. And an old digital that I have to put on a tripod. And a room mate  who doesn't know how to take a pic!  I don't know how it happened? technology has gotten ahead of me I guess.  I'll check out the places you mentioned.


----------



## gipper

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings


We don’t anymore like you. We have too many already. Sorry.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

gipper said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t anymore like you. We have too many already. Sorry.
Click to expand...

Too bad your stuck with me now. ha ha


----------



## Shawnee_b

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both of us billyboom. I'm way up the state.
> 
> 
> 
> Where. Lived Monson near Greenville 11 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Down By Dexter. It's a small world isn't it? amazing
Click to expand...


Been there many times. I used the Vet in Dexter. Good guy. Call him 3 am he was awake and alert.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Yes. In Ripley right? I used to go to him.


----------



## beautress

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings


Welcome to USMB, SootedUpCyndi. Hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## Corazon

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings


Hello SootedUpCyndi


----------



## I c h i g o

Welcome  SootedUpCyndi....hope you have a straight-jacket and mask on hand. You may need them in here. Things can get a bit messy.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

I c h i g o said:


> Welcome  SootedUpCyndi....hope you have a straight-jacket and mask on hand. You may need them in here. Things can get a bit messy.


 Thanks. I like messy.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> I c h i g o said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome  SootedUpCyndi....hope you have a straight-jacket and mask on hand. You may need them in here. Things can get a bit messy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I like messy.
Click to expand...

 Hi Mindful. wink wink wink.


----------



## Mindful

SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I c h i g o said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome  SootedUpCyndi....hope you have a straight-jacket and mask on hand. You may need them in here. Things can get a bit messy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I like messy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Mindful. wink wink wink.
Click to expand...


How goes it?


----------



## Sunni Man

.
........


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Mindful said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I c h i g o said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome  SootedUpCyndi....hope you have a straight-jacket and mask on hand. You may need them in here. Things can get a bit messy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I like messy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Mindful. wink wink wink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How goes it?
Click to expand...

I am looking for a straight jacket. You got one by any chance?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Sunni Man said:


> .
> ........


Thanks.


----------



## Mindful

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I c h i g o said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome  SootedUpCyndi....hope you have a straight-jacket and mask on hand. You may need them in here. Things can get a bit messy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I like messy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Mindful. wink wink wink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How goes it?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am looking for a straight jacket. You got one by any chance?
Click to expand...


For one of our “associates”?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Mindful said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I c h i g o said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome  SootedUpCyndi....hope you have a straight-jacket and mask on hand. You may need them in here. Things can get a bit messy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I like messy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Mindful. wink wink wink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How goes it?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am looking for a straight jacket. You got one by any chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For one of our “associates”?
Click to expand...

Now that's funny. So you do have one then? And your saving it.


----------



## Mindful

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I c h i g o said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome  SootedUpCyndi....hope you have a straight-jacket and mask on hand. You may need them in here. Things can get a bit messy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I like messy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Mindful. wink wink wink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How goes it?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am looking for a straight jacket. You got one by any chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For one of our “associates”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that's funny. So you do have one then? And your saving it.
Click to expand...


More than one. Can you guess?


----------



## Shawnee_b

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Yes. In Ripley right? I used to go to him.



Yes that's him worked out his house. Was very good. I was north of Monson, mile and a half or so. I built the big rust colored saltbox barn just off on the right before the cemetery.


----------



## Shawnee_b

SootedUpCyndi said:


> I am looking for a straight jacket. You got one by any chance?



Big shortage of them around here, all being used


----------



## miketx

Cyndi, if you are having trouble posting and need help, you can edit your posts like I do.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

miketx said:


> Cyndi, if you are having trouble posting and need help, you can edit your posts like I do.
> 
> View attachment 337537


cute! I like that


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Shawnee_b said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. In Ripley right? I used to go to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that's him worked out his house. Was very good. I was north of Monson, mile and a half or so. I built the big rust colored saltbox barn just off on the right before the cemetery.
Click to expand...

I will have to take a drive up, because I cant place it. I also have a  house up there ,with a squatter in it now. The Bob Levitt house. mile before town. By the old red farmhouse (Stone house). do you know crazy cat?


----------



## Shawnee_b

SootedUpCyndi said:


> I will have to take a drive up, because I cant place it. I also have a  house up there ,with a squatter in it now. The Bob Levitt house. mile before town. By the old red farmhouse (Stone house). do you know crazy cat?



I think I know the house, been gone 11 years now. Krazy Kat! Oh yeah and his brother too, liked both of them alot. KAT was nutz too. Taught him how to make cherry wine, sat on his picnic table drinking some. His brother was crazier.

Leaving Monson, going down the big hill to Greenville just before the cemetery on the right. The rust 2 story barn and a singlewide there.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Shawnee_b said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to take a drive up, because I cant place it. I also have a  house up there ,with a squatter in it now. The Bob Levitt house. mile before town. By the old red farmhouse (Stone house). do you know crazy cat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I know the house, been gone 11 years now. Krazy Kat! Oh yeah and his brother too, liked both of them alot. KAT was nutz too. Taught him how to make cherry wine, sat on his picnic table drinking some. His brother was crazier.
> 
> Leaving Monson, going down the big hill to Greenville just before the cemetery on the right. The rust 2 story barn and a singlewide there.
Click to expand...

Have you heard what happened to that town? Bought out by a weird foundation. Bought the entire main street. Got a deal on white siding, plastic deck railings. Bought out all the locals, re- did the entire main street. Bulldozed down, Kennedy slate. Carl. And turned the place into a plastic city. It's really creepy.  God save monson.


----------



## Shawnee_b

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Have you heard what happened to that town? Bought out by a weird foundation. Bought the entire main street. Got a deal on white siding, plastic deck railings. Bought out all the locals, re- did the entire main street. Bulldozed down, Kennedy slate. Carl. And turned the place into a plastic city. It's really creepy.  God save monson.



Holy crap, didn't know! Got to be that fuctard CEO Brian. Was such a nice place. Laundrymatt was owned by Bob before current. Bob bought knives from me like crazy. Cheating on his wife in NYC, died in the saddle.

Jim Bohrer at the landfill? Greatest buddy.

Jack and Ruth Anne Dunstan? (first little singlewide on Willimantic road) Jack not doing good, called him "Cactus Jack" he was Borestone ranger long time.

Doug Britton? Big white house with enclosed porch about across Danny, bit farther. (he moved)

Knew them all, how can't one not in a town of 666 population.

Cyndy at the PO? chipper shredder sorted mail better than she did.

Kennedy slate bought knives from me too, loved them thought best they ever had. I still have a slate clock shape of Maine.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Shawnee_b said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard what happened to that town? Bought out by a weird foundation. Bought the entire main street. Got a deal on white siding, plastic deck railings. Bought out all the locals, re- did the entire main street. Bulldozed down, Kennedy slate. Carl. And turned the place into a plastic city. It's really creepy.  God save monson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, didn't know! Got to be that fuctard CEO Brian. Was such a nice place. Laundrymatt was owned by Bob before current. Bob bought knives from me like crazy. Cheating on his wife in NYC, died in the saddle.
> 
> Jim Bohrer at the landfill? Greatest buddy.
> 
> Jack and Ruth Anne Dunstan? (first little singlewide on Willimantic road) Jack not doing good, called him "Cactus Jack" he was Borestone ranger long time.
> 
> Doug Britton? Big white house with enclosed porch about across Danny, bit farther. (he moved)
> 
> Knew them all, how can't one not in a town of 666 population.
> 
> Cyndy at the PO? chipper shredder sorted mail better than she did.
> 
> Kennedy slate bought knives from me too, loved them thought best they ever had. I still have a slate clock shape of Maine.
Click to expand...

The boys give me some  fireball. Let the bodies Hit the floor!


----------



## Shawnee_b

SootedUpCyndi said:


> The boys give me some  fireball. Let the bodies Hit the floor!



One of the best.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Same era, this one always cracks me up


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Shawnee_b said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard what happened to that town? Bought out by a weird foundation. Bought the entire main street. Got a deal on white siding, plastic deck railings. Bought out all the locals, re- did the entire main street. Bulldozed down, Kennedy slate. Carl. And turned the place into a plastic city. It's really creepy.  God save monson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, didn't know! Got to be that fuctard CEO Brian. Was such a nice place. Laundrymatt was owned by Bob before current. Bob bought knives from me like crazy. Cheating on his wife in NYC, died in the saddle.
> 
> Jim Bohrer at the landfill? Greatest buddy.
> 
> Jack and Ruth Anne Dunstan? (first little singlewide on Willimantic road) Jack not doing good, called him "Cactus Jack" he was Borestone ranger long time.
> 
> Doug Britton? Big white house with enclosed porch about across Danny, bit farther. (he moved)
> 
> Knew them all, how can't one not in a town of 666 population.
> 
> Cyndy at the PO? chipper shredder sorted mail better than she did.
> 
> Kennedy slate bought knives from me too, loved them thought best they ever had. I still have a slate clock shape of Maine.
Click to expand...

Bob who? dam it? I got a friend  helping me out, Let the bodies hit the floor?


----------



## Shawnee_b

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Bob who? dam it? I got a friend  helping me out, Let the bodies hit the floor?



Can't remember Bobs last name. Kinda chubby cherubic looking guy, always smiling. Name will come to me, I'm just old senile and drunk. Owned the laundry mat before current owner. Member "Wash her up front, liquor in the back sign?" Cracked me up.

I lived there Oct 99 to Sept 2010. Remember when I bought it, realtors (bout 6 people in the room,,, asked if either of us had any questions. I said no, she had one. "are you going to live here year round?" I said yes, they all had smiles. I did too.

Were you there when Krazy got hit on his sled? He about didn't make it.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Shawnee_b said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard what happened to that town? Bought out by a weird foundation. Bought the entire main street. Got a deal on white siding, plastic deck railings. Bought out all the locals, re- did the entire main street. Bulldozed down, Kennedy slate. Carl. And turned the place into a plastic city. It's really creepy.  God save monson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, didn't know! Got to be that fuctard CEO Brian. Was such a nice place. Laundrymatt was owned by Bob before current. Bob bought knives from me like crazy. Cheating on his wife in NYC, died in the saddle.
> 
> Jim Bohrer at the landfill? Greatest buddy.
> 
> Jack and Ruth Anne Dunstan? (first little singlewide on Willimantic road) Jack not doing good, called him "Cactus Jack" he was Borestone ranger long time.
> 
> Doug Britton? Big white house with enclosed porch about across Danny, bit farther. (he moved)
> 
> Knew them all, how can't one not in a town of 666 population.
> 
> Cyndy at the PO? chipper shredder sorted mail better than she did.
> 
> Kennedy slate bought knives from me too, loved them thought best they ever had. I still have a slate clock shape of Maine.
Click to expand...


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Shawnee_b said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob who? dam it? I got a friend  helping me out, Let the bodies hit the floor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't remember Bobs last name. Kinda chubby cherubic looking guy, always smiling. Name will come to me, I'm just old senile and drunk. Owned the laundry mat before current owner. Member "Wash her up front, liquor in the back sign?" Cracked me up.
> 
> I lived there Oct 99 to Sept 2010. Remember when I bought it, realtors (bout 6 people in the room,,, asked if either of us had any questions. I said no, she had one. "are you going to live here year round?" I said yes, they all had smiles. I did too.
> 
> Were you there when Krazy got hit on his sled? He about didn't make it.
Click to expand...

how about  Crazy cats nice dog? someone poisoned his dog? my ol man (now deceased? worked for Jimmy wentworth at Moosehead. family came from willamantic. what a small world?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob who? dam it? I got a friend  helping me out, Let the bodies hit the floor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't remember Bobs last name. Kinda chubby cherubic looking guy, always smiling. Name will come to me, I'm just old senile and drunk. Owned the laundry mat before current owner. Member "Wash her up front, liquor in the back sign?" Cracked me up.
> 
> I lived there Oct 99 to Sept 2010. Remember when I bought it, realtors (bout 6 people in the room,,, asked if either of us had any questions. I said no, she had one. "are you going to live here year round?" I said yes, they all had smiles. I did too.
> 
> Were you there when Krazy got hit on his sled? He about didn't make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how about  Crazy cats nice dog? someone poisoned his dog? my ol man (now deceased? worked for Jimmy wentworth at Moosehead. family came from willamantic. what a small world?
Click to expand...

crazy cats almost never making it? lolol I don't remember that?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob who? dam it? I got a friend  helping me out, Let the bodies hit the floor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't remember Bobs last name. Kinda chubby cherubic looking guy, always smiling. Name will come to me, I'm just old senile and drunk. Owned the laundry mat before current owner. Member "Wash her up front, liquor in the back sign?" Cracked me up.
> 
> I lived there Oct 99 to Sept 2010. Remember when I bought it, realtors (bout 6 people in the room,,, asked if either of us had any questions. I said no, she had one. "are you going to live here year round?" I said yes, they all had smiles. I did too.
> 
> Were you there when Krazy got hit on his sled? He about didn't make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how about  Crazy cats nice dog? someone poisoned his dog? my ol man (now deceased? worked for Jimmy wentworth at Moosehead. family came from willamantic. what a small world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> crazy cats almost never making it? lolol I don't remember that?
Click to expand...

We used to rent the big red farm house on pleasant street next to shaws boarding house. For years. old house... wind blowing thru the place... hippies on our lawn in tents. Mr. shaw bitching us out over our weeds? LOL pregnant coons in barn loft, skunks, pigeons, wild cats. Big hot old fashioned wood stove in the kitchen... day care across the street. Sitting on the porch, drinking some beers with friends... raining cats and dogs. those were good times. things are so boring now? what happened to life?


----------



## Jitss617

Welcome to the party I’m jitss


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Shawnee_b said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob who? dam it? I got a friend  helping me out, Let the bodies hit the floor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't remember Bobs last name. Kinda chubby cherubic looking guy, always smiling. Name will come to me, I'm just old senile and drunk. Owned the laundry mat before current owner. Member "Wash her up front, liquor in the back sign?" Cracked me up.
> 
> I lived there Oct 99 to Sept 2010. Remember when I bought it, realtors (bout 6 people in the room,,, asked if either of us had any questions. I said no, she had one. "are you going to live here year round?" I said yes, they all had smiles. I did too.
> 
> Were you there when Krazy got hit on his sled? He about didn't make it.
Click to expand...

different Bob. our friend Bob is kind of handsome dude. pm me I'll tell you his name.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Jitss617 said:


> Welcome to the party I’m jitss


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

hi Jitts! I think I've seen you around. I'm Cyndi. yes I am really a Cyndi. whah ha ha? your Pop Eye? Toot toot? I hear now a days pop eye has to eat something like 50 plus bowls of spinach to make up with what he had to back in the day? my question is? how do you do that? LOL


----------



## Shawnee_b

SootedUpCyndi said:


> how about  Crazy cats nice dog? someone poisoned his dog? my ol man (now deceased? worked for Jimmy wentworth at Moosehead. family came from willamantic. what a small world?




His Sheppard was beautiful, so sweet. Bummer if someone poisoned it. Pisses me off. Poor Kat. Don't drink his wine. Kick your ass but had a hard time with airlocks and stuff. Not to hygenic but us goobers didn't care.

I used to get saw the big blades from Moosehead, I made knives from them. Gave everyone there a knife. They shit.

Yes small world, smaller town!!

You know Hattie Morgan? Was about 80. My buddy Jim gets a call from the bank. Like I said Cyndy sorted mail like a chipper shredder. Anyway she got his retirement check, was trying to cash it. Once sent Xmas cards to all buds, had PO boxes. All cards were in Jims box. Guess same writting same box Cyndy Rantha, lived almost next to you. Beautiful sweet person, couldn't help but love her. But get your own mail? Forget it. Poor Cyndy.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Jitts is popeye alright! Know him from another forum, what a hoot of a guy. He gets people spinning here, lives in their heads.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

hi everyone. sorry to disappoint your detective work, but you are wrong? LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings


Hi I have seen a few of your posts,you have made some good ones sense you been here,welcome aboard,glad to have you hear and keep up the good work


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SootedUpCyndi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I'm a deplorable liberal.  We have fun here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a deplorable Liberal. Can a person be that. I guess so. Where does everyone hang out and talk here. In what section? It's going to take me awhile to find my way around.
Click to expand...

This one you are finding out has no credibility,you will want to have him have the honor of being the first put on ignore.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Foxfyre said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I'm a deplorable liberal.  We have fun here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a deplorable Liberal. Can a person be that. I guess so. Where does everyone hang out and talk here. In what section? It's going to take me awhile to find my way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah candycorn is about as close to a 'deplorable liberal' as you're going to find. We've sparred a time or two, but she's never cruel or mean. That's all I really expect from anybody. Welcome to USMB and I hope you find a good fit here. A lot of us have been here for a very long time now.
Click to expand...

You mean he and you obviously don’t know the real candcorn who have exposed his trolling.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

LA RAM FAN said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I'm a deplorable liberal.  We have fun here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a deplorable Liberal. Can a person be that. I guess so. Where does everyone hang out and talk here. In what section? It's going to take me awhile to find my way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah candycorn is about as close to a 'deplorable liberal' as you're going to find. We've sparred a time or two, but she's never cruel or mean. That's all I really expect from anybody. Welcome to USMB and I hope you find a good fit here. A lot of us have been here for a very long time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean he and you obviously don’t know the real candcorn who have exposed his trolling.
Click to expand...

Went right on over my head. But that's ok I guess


----------



## Mindful

SootedUpCyndi said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I'm a deplorable liberal.  We have fun here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a deplorable Liberal. Can a person be that. I guess so. Where does everyone hang out and talk here. In what section? It's going to take me awhile to find my way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah candycorn is about as close to a 'deplorable liberal' as you're going to find. We've sparred a time or two, but she's never cruel or mean. That's all I really expect from anybody. Welcome to USMB and I hope you find a good fit here. A lot of us have been here for a very long time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean he and you obviously don’t know the real candcorn who have exposed his trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Went right on over my head. But that's ok I guess
Click to expand...


Cyndi.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Mindful said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I'm a deplorable liberal.  We have fun here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a deplorable Liberal. Can a person be that. I guess so. Where does everyone hang out and talk here. In what section? It's going to take me awhile to find my way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah candycorn is about as close to a 'deplorable liberal' as you're going to find. We've sparred a time or two, but she's never cruel or mean. That's all I really expect from anybody. Welcome to USMB and I hope you find a good fit here. A lot of us have been here for a very long time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean he and you obviously don’t know the real candcorn who have exposed his trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Went right on over my head. But that's ok I guess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cyndi.
Click to expand...

Its your fault! I should have stayed on the booze thread.look how the day turned out.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Mindful said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I'm a deplorable liberal.  We have fun here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a deplorable Liberal. Can a person be that. I guess so. Where does everyone hang out and talk here. In what section? It's going to take me awhile to find my way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah candycorn is about as close to a 'deplorable liberal' as you're going to find. We've sparred a time or two, but she's never cruel or mean. That's all I really expect from anybody. Welcome to USMB and I hope you find a good fit here. A lot of us have been here for a very long time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean he and you obviously don’t know the real candcorn who have exposed his trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Went right on over my head. But that's ok I guess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cyndi.
Click to expand...

I'm gonna pm you


----------



## Lumpy 1

For all I know .. I've probably already said Hello and welcome to the USMB


SootedUpCyndi said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings



.. it's just like me to save the best for last-ish ..

I came from the, "land of snow and moose" many .. many, moons ago and I also, "love to talk about politics and have fun doing it"

So all aboard Cyndi .. the USMB "Pouty Train" or ride the, "Trump Express to Success" .. I'll be glad to see you around, when I do .. 
.


----------



## Mindful

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I'm a deplorable liberal.  We have fun here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a deplorable Liberal. Can a person be that. I guess so. Where does everyone hang out and talk here. In what section? It's going to take me awhile to find my way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah candycorn is about as close to a 'deplorable liberal' as you're going to find. We've sparred a time or two, but she's never cruel or mean. That's all I really expect from anybody. Welcome to USMB and I hope you find a good fit here. A lot of us have been here for a very long time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean he and you obviously don’t know the real candcorn who have exposed his trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Went right on over my head. But that's ok I guess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cyndi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its your fault! I should have stayed on the booze thread.look how the day turned out.
Click to expand...


There are plenty of trolls, socks, rogues and villains here. More than enough to go around.

I had charges laid against me in the FZ, that l was a  man pretending to be a woman.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Lumpy 1 said:


> For all I know .. I've probably already said Hello and welcome to the USMB
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. it's just like me to save the best for last-ish ..
> 
> I came from the, "land of snow and moose" many .. many, moons ago and I also, "love to talk about politics and have fun doing it"
> 
> So all aboard Cyndi .. the USMB "Pouty Train" or ride the, "Trump Express to Success" .. I'll be glad to see you around, when I do ..
> .
Click to expand...

Thanks Lumpy


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Mindful said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I'm a deplorable liberal.  We have fun here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a deplorable Liberal. Can a person be that. I guess so. Where does everyone hang out and talk here. In what section? It's going to take me awhile to find my way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah candycorn is about as close to a 'deplorable liberal' as you're going to find. We've sparred a time or two, but she's never cruel or mean. That's all I really expect from anybody. Welcome to USMB and I hope you find a good fit here. A lot of us have been here for a very long time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean he and you obviously don’t know the real candcorn who have exposed his trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Went right on over my head. But that's ok I guess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cyndi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its your fault! I should have stayed on the booze thread.look how the day turned out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of trolls, socks, rogues and villains here. More than enough to go around.
> 
> I had charges laid against me in the FZ, that l was a  man pretending to be a woman.
Click to expand...

Super snooper wanna be's that got it embarrassingly all wrong. whah ha ha,


----------



## Mindful

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I'm a deplorable liberal.  We have fun here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a deplorable Liberal. Can a person be that. I guess so. Where does everyone hang out and talk here. In what section? It's going to take me awhile to find my way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah candycorn is about as close to a 'deplorable liberal' as you're going to find. We've sparred a time or two, but she's never cruel or mean. That's all I really expect from anybody. Welcome to USMB and I hope you find a good fit here. A lot of us have been here for a very long time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean he and you obviously don’t know the real candcorn who have exposed his trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Went right on over my head. But that's ok I guess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cyndi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its your fault! I should have stayed on the booze thread.look how the day turned out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of trolls, socks, rogues and villains here. More than enough to go around.
> 
> I had charges laid against me in the FZ, that l was a  man pretending to be a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Super snooper wanna be's that got it embarrassingly all wrong. whah ha ha,
Click to expand...


SYL.

Off to the Turkish Quarter.


----------



## candycorn

SootedUpCyndi said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I'm a deplorable liberal.  We have fun here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a deplorable Liberal. Can a person be that. I guess so. Where does everyone hang out and talk here. In what section? It's going to take me awhile to find my way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah candycorn is about as close to a 'deplorable liberal' as you're going to find. We've sparred a time or two, but she's never cruel or mean. That's all I really expect from anybody. Welcome to USMB and I hope you find a good fit here. A lot of us have been here for a very long time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean he and you obviously don’t know the real candcorn who have exposed his trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Went right on over my head. But that's ok I guess
Click to expand...


No  Doubt your words went right through his head; no gray matter to stop them.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

candycorn said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I'm a deplorable liberal.  We have fun here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a deplorable Liberal. Can a person be that. I guess so. Where does everyone hang out and talk here. In what section? It's going to take me awhile to find my way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah candycorn is about as close to a 'deplorable liberal' as you're going to find. We've sparred a time or two, but she's never cruel or mean. That's all I really expect from anybody. Welcome to USMB and I hope you find a good fit here. A lot of us have been here for a very long time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean he and you obviously don’t know the real candcorn who have exposed his trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Went right on over my head. But that's ok I guess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No  Doubt your words went right through his head; no gray matter to stop them.
Click to expand...


This one flew over my head like a drone too  but you guys can bicker here, I luv it. it keeps me entertained.  all fun.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard what happened to that town? Bought out by a weird foundation. Bought the entire main street. Got a deal on white siding, plastic deck railings. Bought out all the locals, re- did the entire main street. Bulldozed down, Kennedy slate. Carl. And turned the place into a plastic city. It's really creepy.  God save monson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, didn't know! Got to be that fuctard CEO Brian. Was such a nice place. Laundrymatt was owned by Bob before current. Bob bought knives from me like crazy. Cheating on his wife in NYC, died in the saddle.
> 
> Jim Bohrer at the landfill? Greatest buddy.
> 
> Jack and Ruth Anne Dunstan? (first little singlewide on Willimantic road) Jack not doing good, called him "Cactus Jack" he was Borestone ranger long time.
> 
> Doug Britton? Big white house with enclosed porch about across Danny, bit farther. (he moved)
> 
> Knew them all, how can't one not in a town of 666 population.
> 
> Cyndy at the PO? chipper shredder sorted mail better than she did.
> 
> Kennedy slate bought knives from me too, loved them thought best they ever had. I still have a slate clock shape of Maine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The boys give me some  fireball. Let the bodies Hit the floor!
Click to expand...

join in, us chicks are giggling?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.

I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.


Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
Click to expand...

Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.

Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.

This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page


----------



## Mindful

Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
Click to expand...


There are some places here, POM, that take no prisoners.

But you’re right. So many topics.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.


he told me once he


Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
Click to expand...

 Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> 
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
Click to expand...

I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?


----------



## Ridgerunner

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.



And on the juke box there is a tune...


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

No Pom you know we have done? do you realize it. I do


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Mindful said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are some places here, POM, that take no prisoners.
> 
> But you’re right. So many topics.
Click to expand...

I'm going to compare this place to those 2 considering all. Remember I was there 11 forgettable yrs now.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

SootedUpCyndi said:


> No Pom you know we have done? do you realize it. I do


What have we done?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> 
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
Click to expand...

What did I do?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

He lived in Collinsport Maine and drank at the Blue Whale.


----------



## Mindful

Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> 
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
Click to expand...


So we’re a _ménage à trois?_


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Mindful said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> 
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
Click to expand...

Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

SootedUpCyndi said:


> hi Jitts! I think I've seen you around. I'm Cyndi. yes I am really a Cyndi. whah ha ha? your Pop Eye? Toot toot? I hear now a days pop eye has to eat something like 50 plus bowls of spinach to make up with what he had to back in the day? my question is? how do you do that? LOL


Jitts is our resident Liberal Trigger Machine here. Pretty funny watching it.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

You don't know ?   I do play  dumb ? you know me? POM? LOL?   The guys are telling me? Don't talk to you. Take if 0ff All these boards?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> 
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
Click to expand...




Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> 
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
> [/QUOTE  YZOU
Click to expand...




Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> 
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
Click to expand...

POM?  your wife??? she's a dunb f? BRING HER ON IN?  A joke ?right on this board.   let  me her tell what her wife is doing Right  nowPOM ?Tell me you would wife woiloen


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> 
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
> [/QUOTE  YZOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> POM?  your wife??? she's a dunb f? BRING HER ON IN?  A joke ?right on this board.   let  me her tell what her wife is doing Right  nowPOM ?Tell me you would wife woiloen
Click to expand...

YOUR WIFE ?You're  kidding  Me ?POM POM bring her on?  no one wants to hurt her feelings? shame on you?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> 
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
> [/QUOTE  YZOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> POM?  your wife??? she's a dunb f? BRING HER ON IN?  A joke ?right on this board.   let  me her tell what her wife is doing Right  nowPOM ?Tell me you would wife woiloen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR WIFE ?You're  kidding  Me ?POM POM bring her on?  no one wants to hurt her feelings? shame on you?
Click to expand...

I know you pom? What wife?  maybe you got one?  I  just cant even believe this.? lets see what she says? OMG?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> 
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
> [/QUOTE  YZOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> POM?  your wife??? she's a dunb f? BRING HER ON IN?  A joke ?right on this board.   let  me her tell what her wife is doing Right  nowPOM ?Tell me you would wife woiloen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR WIFE ?You're  kidding  Me ?POM POM bring her on?  no one wants to hurt her feelings? shame on you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you pom? What wife?  maybe you got one?  I  just cant even believe this.? lets see what she says? OMG? a wife how embarrassing to wh
Click to expand...

If you happen to POM? leave your life alone.  don't upset her. let her live


SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> 
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
> [/QUOTE  YZOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> POM?  your wife??? she's a dunb f? BRING HER ON IN?  A joke ?right on this board.   let  me her tell what her wife is doing Right  nowPOM ?Tell me you would wife woiloen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR WIFE ?You're  kidding  Me ?POM POM bring her on?  no one wants to hurt her feelings? shame on you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you pom? What wife?  maybe you got one?  I  just cant even believe this.? lets see what she says? OMG?
Click to expand...

I looked it up. No no. never been there. you know I'm a NYC girl. out on the island back in the day. by the Amityville horror.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> 
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
> [/QUOTE  YZOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> POM?  your wife??? she's a dunb f? BRING HER ON IN?  A joke ?right on this board.   let  me her tell what her wife is doing Right  nowPOM ?Tell me you would wife woiloen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR WIFE ?You're  kidding  Me ?POM POM bring her on?  no one wants to hurt her feelings? shame on you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you pom? What wife?  maybe you got one?  I  just cant even believe this.? lets see what she says? OMG? a wife how embarrassing to wh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you happen to POM? leave your life alone.  don't upset her. let her live
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
> [/QUOTE  YZOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> POM?  your wife??? she's a dunb f? BRING HER ON IN?  A joke ?right on this board.   let  me her tell what her wife is doing Right  nowPOM ?Tell me you would wife woiloen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR WIFE ?You're  kidding  Me ?POM POM bring her on?  no one wants to hurt her feelings? shame on you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you pom? What wife?  maybe you got one?  I  just cant even believe this.? lets see what she says? OMG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked it up. No no. never been there. you know I'm a NYC girl. out on the island back in the day. by the Amityville horror.
Click to expand...

Upset who? I'm not upset at all. I remedied any upsetedness.

My wife will never be mentioned again on these forums. Or this one forward anyway.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> 
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
> [/QUOTE  YZOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> POM?  your wife??? she's a dunb f? BRING HER ON IN?  A joke ?right on this board.   let  me her tell what her wife is doing Right  nowPOM ?Tell me you would wife woiloen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR WIFE ?You're  kidding  Me ?POM POM bring her on?  no one wants to hurt her feelings? shame on you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you pom? What wife?  maybe you got one?  I  just cant even believe this.? lets see what she says? OMG? a wife how embarrassing to wh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you happen to POM? leave your life alone.  don't upset her. let her live
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
> [/QUOTE  YZOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful song for Pom. He is not ready yet. We are his favorite girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he told me once he
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you folks familiar or live in Maine ever hear of a town named Collinsport Maine? It is a shipping port.
> 
> I heard they have a little bar there called, The Blue Whale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Collins is an a -hole. rino. I missed you so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look up Collinsport Maine. The Blue Whale. Miss me?? This is my one and only board now. Everyone is civil here compared to the mosh-pit. I went too far over there, like so many others who participated, it will not happen again.
> 
> Honestly after a week you feel better shutting those places down. I would have stayed at org, but the blood and guts spilled in there from net. God that was so ugly I refuse to acknowledge I spoke to people like that. I'll only take half of the blame. Looks like the place is empty now that I'm not there to kick around anymore.
> 
> This place you have so many topics to post about in the world.
> I like Current Events....General Discussion....Politics.............Little of the basement.And my beloved music page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call a truce because I am sick of it too. The elders told me never talk to you again. which makes it more enticing. we upset two boards. let the bodies hit the floooor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you did POM. I'm not dumb. let it all go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we’re a _ménage à trois?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me talk to my wife and see what she says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> POM?  your wife??? she's a dunb f? BRING HER ON IN?  A joke ?right on this board.   let  me her tell what her wife is doing Right  nowPOM ?Tell me you would wife woiloen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR WIFE ?You're  kidding  Me ?POM POM bring her on?  no one wants to hurt her feelings? shame on you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you pom? What wife?  maybe you got one?  I  just cant even believe this.? lets see what she says? OMG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked it up. No no. never been there. you know I'm a NYC girl. out on the island back in the day. by the Amityville horror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Upset who? I'm not upset at all. I remedied any upsetedness.
> 
> My wife will never be mentioned again on these forums. Or this one forward anyway.
Click to expand...

thought I was on ignore? how did remedy your upsetedness? is there a pill for that?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SootedUpCyndi said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I'm a deplorable liberal.  We have fun here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a deplorable Liberal. Can a person be that. I guess so. Where does everyone hang out and talk here. In what section? It's going to take me awhile to find my way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah candycorn is about as close to a 'deplorable liberal' as you're going to find. We've sparred a time or two, but she's never cruel or mean. That's all I really expect from anybody. Welcome to USMB and I hope you find a good fit here. A lot of us have been here for a very long time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean he and you obviously don’t know the real candcorn who have exposed his trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Went right on over my head. But that's ok I guess
Click to expand...

I was addressing that to foxfyre,btw did you see my first post I made to YOU,post#163.?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

LOL. my computer is stuck.  no I cant keep track of everything.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ohh okay here it is for you again then.

hi,I have seen some posts of yours since you been here,you have made some really good ones here,,  keep up the good work.pleased to meet you,glad to have you here and welcome aboard.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

alright, i'll go all the way back and look with a stuck computer.


----------



## candycorn

SootedUpCyndi said:


> LOL. my computer is stuck.  no I cant keep track of everything.



Just a quick synopsis. There was another message board that LA RAM FAN and I frequented. It was mostly about conspiracy theories. He believes that the twin towers were rigged with explosives--among many other conspiracy theories.  Needless to say, we all made fun of his theories on that site and here. So now he thinks Trump pays me to come here and do the same thing.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

candycorn said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. my computer is stuck.  no I cant keep track of everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick synopsis. There was another message board that LA RAM FAN and I frequented. It was mostly about conspiracy theories. He believes that the twin towers were rigged with explosives--among many other conspiracy theories.  Needless to say, we all made fun of his theories on that site and here. So now he thinks Trump pays me to come here and do the same thing.
Click to expand...

OH NO! I believe all that. RUH ROH.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. my computer is stuck.  no I cant keep track of everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick synopsis. There was another message board that LA RAM FAN and I frequented. It was mostly about conspiracy theories. He believes that the twin towers were rigged with explosives--among many other conspiracy theories.  Needless to say, we all made fun of his theories on that site and here. So now he thinks Trump pays me to come here and do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH NO! I believe all that. RUH ROH.
Click to expand...

Anyways. It wasn't explosives. It was a very sophisticated pulse emp type weapon.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

LA RAM FAN said:


> Ohh okay here it is for you again then.
> 
> hi,I have seen some posts of yours since you been here,you have made some really good ones here,,  keep up the good work.pleased to meet you,glad to have you here and welcome aboard.


what's your favorite conspiracy?


----------



## candycorn

SootedUpCyndi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. my computer is stuck.  no I cant keep track of everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick synopsis. There was another message board that LA RAM FAN and I frequented. It was mostly about conspiracy theories. He believes that the twin towers were rigged with explosives--among many other conspiracy theories.  Needless to say, we all made fun of his theories on that site and here. So now he thinks Trump pays me to come here and do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH NO! I believe all that. RUH ROH.
Click to expand...


Most Trump supporters do for some odd reason.  Anyway...that is the backstory.


----------



## candycorn

SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. my computer is stuck.  no I cant keep track of everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick synopsis. There was another message board that LA RAM FAN and I frequented. It was mostly about conspiracy theories. He believes that the twin towers were rigged with explosives--among many other conspiracy theories.  Needless to say, we all made fun of his theories on that site and here. So now he thinks Trump pays me to come here and do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH NO! I believe all that. RUH ROH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyways. It wasn't explosives. It was a very sophisticated pulse emp type weapon.
Click to expand...


Of course it was.


----------



## candycorn

SootedUpCyndi said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh okay here it is for you again then.
> 
> hi,I have seen some posts of yours since you been here,you have made some really good ones here,,  keep up the good work.pleased to meet you,glad to have you here and welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> what's your favorite conspiracy?
Click to expand...



Just an FYI since you're new....this sort of thing is usually not posted in announcements.  

See you on the boards


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

candycorn said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. my computer is stuck.  no I cant keep track of everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick synopsis. There was another message board that LA RAM FAN and I frequented. It was mostly about conspiracy theories. He believes that the twin towers were rigged with explosives--among many other conspiracy theories.  Needless to say, we all made fun of his theories on that site and here. So now he thinks Trump pays me to come here and do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH NO! I believe all that. RUH ROH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyways. It wasn't explosives. It was a very sophisticated pulse emp type weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was.
Click to expand...




candycorn said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh okay here it is for you again then.
> 
> hi,I have seen some posts of yours since you been here,you have made some really good ones here,,  keep up the good work.pleased to meet you,glad to have you here and welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> what's your favorite conspiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just an FYI since you're new....this sort of thing is usually not posted in announcements.
> 
> See you on the boards
Click to expand...

Got it. thanks


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SootedUpCyndi said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh okay here it is for you again then.
> 
> hi,I have seen some posts of yours since you been here,you have made some really good ones here,,  keep up the good work.pleased to meet you,glad to have you here and welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> what's your favorite conspiracy?
Click to expand...

The jfk one, i have read hundreds of books


SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. my computer is stuck.  no I cant keep track of everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick synopsis. There was another message board that LA RAM FAN and I frequented. It was mostly about conspiracy theories. He believes that the twin towers were rigged with explosives--among many other conspiracy theories.  Needless to say, we all made fun of his theories on that site and here. So now he thinks Trump pays me to come here and do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH NO! I believe all that. RUH ROH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyways. It wasn't explosives. It was a very sophisticated pulse emp type weapon.
Click to expand...

there the shill goes lying again,he gets angry and calls people names when he can’t counter facts and never addresses the evidence.Myself and others took him to school on that too many times to remember checkmating him


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

LA RAM FAN said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh okay here it is for you again then.
> 
> hi,I have seen some posts of yours since you been here,you have made some really good ones here,,  keep up the good work.pleased to meet you,glad to have you here and welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> what's your favorite conspiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jfk one, i have read hundreds of books
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. my computer is stuck.  no I cant keep track of everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a quick synopsis. There was another message board that LA RAM FAN and I frequented. It was mostly about conspiracy theories. He believes that the twin towers were rigged with explosives--among many other conspiracy theories.  Needless to say, we all made fun of his theories on that site and here. So now he thinks Trump pays me to come here and do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH NO! I believe all that. RUH ROH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyways. It wasn't explosives. It was a very sophisticated pulse emp type weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there the shill goes lying again,he gets angry and calls people names when he can’t counter facts and never addresses the evidence.Myself and others took him to school on that too many times to remember checkmating him
Click to expand...


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

LA RAM FAN said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh okay here it is for you again then.
> 
> hi,I have seen some posts of yours since you been here,you have made some really good ones here,,  keep up the good work.pleased to meet you,glad to have you here and welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> what's your favorite conspiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jfk one, i have read hundreds of books
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. my computer is stuck.  no I cant keep track of everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a quick synopsis. There was another message board that LA RAM FAN and I frequented. It was mostly about conspiracy theories. He believes that the twin towers were rigged with explosives--among many other conspiracy theories.  Needless to say, we all made fun of his theories on that site and here. So now he thinks Trump pays me to come here and do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH NO! I believe all that. RUH ROH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyways. It wasn't explosives. It was a very sophisticated pulse emp type weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there the shill goes lying again,he gets angry and calls people names when he can’t counter facts and never addresses the evidence.Myself and others took him to school on that too many times to remember checkmating him
Click to expand...

we'll have to go down there to talk about that one some day. heavy stuff.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SootedUpCyndi said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh okay here it is for you again then.
> 
> hi,I have seen some posts of yours since you been here,you have made some really good ones here,,  keep up the good work.pleased to meet you,glad to have you here and welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> what's your favorite conspiracy?
Click to expand...

The jfk assassination. I see you must have been talking to said troll  I mentioned to have brought up that question,there have been some excellent books written on that event that I have read over a 100 on over the years. The one I recommend as the best is crossfire,the plot to kill kennedy.it is 100 times more accurate that what really happened that day than that fairy tale warren commission magic bullet theory garbage.I

i have been even fortunte enough to have meant witnesses that were there that day I have been fortunate enough to interview over the years.  Just listening to what the witnesses said proves the government has lied over the years on that.theyhave talked about how the media smeared them over the years with lies

See what I mean,a certain troll here when he can’t counter the facts has to resort to posting a funny knowing he has been taken to school,


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

LA RAM FAN said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh okay here it is for you again then.
> 
> hi,I have seen some posts of yours since you been here,you have made some really good ones here,,  keep up the good work.pleased to meet you,glad to have you here and welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> what's your favorite conspiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jfk assassination. I see you must have been talking to said troll  I mentioned to have brought up that question,there have been some excellent books written on that event that I have read over a 100 on over the years. The one I recommend as the best is crossfire,the plot to kill kennedy.it is 100 times more accurate that what really happened that day than that fairy tale warren commission report gsrbage. I have been even fortunte enough to have meant witnesses that were there that day I have been fortunate enough to interview over the years.  Just listening to what the witnesses said proves the government has lied over the years on that.
> 
> See what I mean,a certain troll here when he can’t counter the facts has to resort to posting a funny knowing he has been taken to school,
Click to expand...

well that is one that sticks in the heart of peoples souls that were around at the time. I was a baby back then, it's a tad before my time. But I've heard many radio shows on it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SootedUpCyndi said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh okay here it is for you again then.
> 
> hi,I have seen some posts of yours since you been here,you have made some really good ones here,,  keep up the good work.pleased to meet you,glad to have you here and welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> what's your favorite conspiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jfk one, i have read hundreds of books
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. my computer is stuck.  no I cant keep track of everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a quick synopsis. There was another message board that LA RAM FAN and I frequented. It was mostly about conspiracy theories. He believes that the twin towers were rigged with explosives--among many other conspiracy theories.  Needless to say, we all made fun of his theories on that site and here. So now he thinks Trump pays me to come here and do the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH NO! I believe all that. RUH ROH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyways. It wasn't explosives. It was a very sophisticated pulse emp type weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there the shill goes lying again,he gets angry and calls people names when he can’t counter facts and never addresses the evidence.Myself and others took him to school on that too many times to remember checkmating him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we'll have to go down there to talk about that one some day. heavy stuff.
Click to expand...

Agreed,indeed,another day,another time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SootedUpCyndi said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh okay here it is for you again then.
> 
> hi,I have seen some posts of yours since you been here,you have made some really good ones here,,  keep up the good work.pleased to meet you,glad to have you here and welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> what's your favorite conspiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jfk assassination. I see you must have been talking to said troll  I mentioned to have brought up that question,there have been some excellent books written on that event that I have read over a 100 on over the years. The one I recommend as the best is crossfire,the plot to kill kennedy.it is 100 times more accurate that what really happened that day than that fairy tale warren commission report gsrbage. I have been even fortunte enough to have meant witnesses that were there that day I have been fortunate enough to interview over the years.  Just listening to what the witnesses said proves the government has lied over the years on that.
> 
> See what I mean,a certain troll here when he can’t counter the facts has to resort to posting a funny knowing he has been taken to school,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well that is one that sticks in the heart of peoples souls that were around at the time. I was a baby back then, it's a tad before my time. But I've heard many radio shows on it.
Click to expand...

Yeah lots of great radio shows on it over the years. Many have had independent researchers on it.i got a signed autograph from Jim marrs of that book I mentioned.great guy,he was a true patriot  I got to sit down and talk to him,he was fun listening to on radio shows over the years

the thing that pisses me off is the 6th floor museum in Dallas Texas is just there to promote the lone gunman theory  they will not allow an opposing viewpoint there.they will not allow The Jack ruby trial transcripts in there because there is so much information in those transcripts the media kept out that proves there was a conspiracy,I can send you a video on that one pm if you like?


proof that this is a facist ditctatership we live in.america was built so that people are supposed to be freely debate,ruby was the man who shot and silenced Oswald,the trial has historic significance in it,shouldn’t that be in the damn exhibit.?

shouldnt people be allowed to go in there and read them to be able to make up so they can then make up their own mind about what happened that day.? Free country my foot.

what sickens me is since that museum is there only to promote the magic bullet theory,kids who go there on tours with their schools,they leave bein brainwashed thst Oswald wasthe lone assassin,that’s disturbing


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

LA RAM FAN said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh okay here it is for you again then.
> 
> hi,I have seen some posts of yours since you been here,you have made some really good ones here,,  keep up the good work.pleased to meet you,glad to have you here and welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> what's your favorite conspiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jfk assassination. I see you must have been talking to said troll  I mentioned to have brought up that question,there have been some excellent books written on that event that I have read over a 100 on over the years. The one I recommend as the best is crossfire,the plot to kill kennedy.it is 100 times more accurate that what really happened that day than that fairy tale warren commission report gsrbage. I have been even fortunte enough to have meant witnesses that were there that day I have been fortunate enough to interview over the years.  Just listening to what the witnesses said proves the government has lied over the years on that.
> 
> See what I mean,a certain troll here when he can’t counter the facts has to resort to posting a funny knowing he has been taken to school,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well that is one that sticks in the heart of peoples souls that were around at the time. I was a baby back then, it's a tad before my time. But I've heard many radio shows on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah lots of great radio shows on it over the years. Many have had independent researchers on it.i got a signed autograph from Jim marrs of that book I mentioned.great guy,he was a true patriot  I got to sit down and talk to him,he was fun listening to on radio shows over the years
Click to expand...

I'm going to go down to that forum next. laying low. Been to the badlands. Which didn't seem bad at all to me. LOL politics? I'm up on all that. but it becomes difficult. Click on a thread and read posts by other people. Then have nothing to say because other people already have said it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SootedUpCyndi said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh okay here it is for you again then.
> 
> hi,I have seen some posts of yours since you been here,you have made some really good ones here,,  keep up the good work.pleased to meet you,glad to have you here and welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> what's your favorite conspiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jfk assassination. I see you must have been talking to said troll  I mentioned to have brought up that question,there have been some excellent books written on that event that I have read over a 100 on over the years. The one I recommend as the best is crossfire,the plot to kill kennedy.it is 100 times more accurate that what really happened that day than that fairy tale warren commission report gsrbage. I have been even fortunte enough to have meant witnesses that were there that day I have been fortunate enough to interview over the years.  Just listening to what the witnesses said proves the government has lied over the years on that.
> 
> See what I mean,a certain troll here when he can’t counter the facts has to resort to posting a funny knowing he has been taken to school,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well that is one that sticks in the heart of peoples souls that were around at the time. I was a baby back then, it's a tad before my time. But I've heard many radio shows on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah lots of great radio shows on it over the years. Many have had independent researchers on it.i got a signed autograph from Jim marrs of that book I mentioned.great guy,he was a true patriot  I got to sit down and talk to him,he was fun listening to on radio shows over the years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to go down to that forum next. laying low. Been to the badlands. Which didn't seem bad at all to me. LOL politics? I'm up on all that. but it becomes difficult. Click on a thread and read posts by other people. Then have nothing to say because other people already have said it.
Click to expand...

I added on a few more paragraphs to my last post,please read it again. I assume you read it  again. Well that being the case,that you read what I added on,dont  you agree with me, my points I made that that’s disturbing they wont allow something so important and so significant in there such as that.?

that they should be allowed to look at that historic trial and make up their own mind about it,to have an opposing viewpoint.?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

LA RAM FAN said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh okay here it is for you again then.
> 
> hi,I have seen some posts of yours since you been here,you have made some really good ones here,,  keep up the good work.pleased to meet you,glad to have you here and welcome aboard.
> 
> 
> 
> what's your favorite conspiracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The jfk assassination. I see you must have been talking to said troll  I mentioned to have brought up that question,there have been some excellent books written on that event that I have read over a 100 on over the years. The one I recommend as the best is crossfire,the plot to kill kennedy.it is 100 times more accurate that what really happened that day than that fairy tale warren commission report gsrbage. I have been even fortunte enough to have meant witnesses that were there that day I have been fortunate enough to interview over the years.  Just listening to what the witnesses said proves the government has lied over the years on that.
> 
> See what I mean,a certain troll here when he can’t counter the facts has to resort to posting a funny knowing he has been taken to school,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well that is one that sticks in the heart of peoples souls that were around at the time. I was a baby back then, it's a tad before my time. But I've heard many radio shows on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah lots of great radio shows on it over the years. Many have had independent researchers on it.i got a signed autograph from Jim marrs of that book I mentioned.great guy,he was a true patriot  I got to sit down and talk to him,he was fun listening to on radio shows over the years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to go down to that forum next. laying low. Been to the badlands. Which didn't seem bad at all to me. LOL politics? I'm up on all that. but it becomes difficult. Click on a thread and read posts by other people. Then have nothing to say because other people already have said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I added on a few more paragraphs to my last post,please read it again. I assume you read it  again. Well that being the case,that you read what I added on,dont  you agree with me, my points I made that that’s disturbing they wont allow something so important and so significant in there such as that.?
> 
> that they should be allowed to look at that historic trial and make up their own mind about it,to have an opposing viewpoint.?
Click to expand...

I did. send it in a pm? I probably watch it in the morning with coffee. well you know what? wasn't a lot of that supposed to be unlocked in 50 years.. I waited it never was. I remember that.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

wow mindful, just WOW.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Shawnee_b said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard what happened to that town? Bought out by a weird foundation. Bought the entire main street. Got a deal on white siding, plastic deck railings. Bought out all the locals, re- did the entire main street. Bulldozed down, Kennedy slate. Carl. And turned the place into a plastic city. It's really creepy.  God save monson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, didn't know! Got to be that fuctard CEO Brian. Was such a nice place. Laundrymatt was owned by Bob before current. Bob bought knives from me like crazy. Cheating on his wife in NYC, died in the saddle.
> 
> Jim Bohrer at the landfill? Greatest buddy.
> 
> Jack and Ruth Anne Dunstan? (first little singlewide on Willimantic road) Jack not doing good, called him "Cactus Jack" he was Borestone ranger long time.
> 
> Doug Britton? Big white house with enclosed porch about across Danny, bit farther. (he moved)
> 
> Knew them all, how can't one not in a town of 666 population.
> 
> Cyndy at the PO? chipper shredder sorted mail better than she did.
> 
> Kennedy slate bought knives from me too, loved them thought best they ever had. I still have a slate clock shape of Maine.
Click to expand...

Shawnee! Trumps coming to hardwood products this FRIDAY!  Because they make the swabs. I'll be the one piloting the black helicopter.  people crawling all over town. camera crews.. etc. what a RIOT


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

I hope it gets on the national news.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

I swooned , I just did? I hit the floor? sweating. phew? LOL


----------



## Shawnee_b

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Shawnee! Trumps coming to hardwood products this FRIDAY!  Because they make the swabs. I'll be the one piloting the black helicopter.  people crawling all over town. camera crews.. etc. what a RIOT



Cool!


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Shawnee_b said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shawnee! Trumps coming to hardwood products this FRIDAY!  Because they make the swabs. I'll be the one piloting the black helicopter.  people crawling all over town. camera crews.. etc. what a RIOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
Click to expand...

I wanted to tell you so bad. I'm glad you spotted my email, XOXO


----------



## Shawnee_b

I saw it. That's great. Good for business in Monson!


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Shawnee_b said:


> I saw it. That's great. Good for business in Monson!


The people don't live there anymore Shawnee  . it's all this artsy liberal foundation called Libra. god save Monson


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it. That's great. Good for business in Monson!
> 
> 
> 
> The people don't live there anymore Shawnee  . it's all this artsy liberal foundation called Libra. god save Monson
Click to expand...

I just made five swings thru town. Trumps coming at 3 o clock. Trumpsters Trumpsters ..Everywhere. It was great. people cheering, lining the streets. Flags stuck On work trucks, House roofs. Total Festivis. cops from across the entire state. secret service. It was spectacular. Because I have never seen so much excitement ever in our town.  To hot to stay. Trump signs lining the roads. It  really was cool to see. The excitement. dirty little corner of protestors. Out numbered big time. I never knew our area was that much Trump? Watch for us on Teevee.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it. That's great. Good for business in Monson!
> 
> 
> 
> The people don't live there anymore Shawnee  . it's all this artsy liberal foundation called Libra. god save Monson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just made five swings thru town. Trumps coming at 3 o clock. Trumpsters Trumpsters ..Everywhere. It was great. people cheering, lining the streets. Flags stuck On work trucks, House roofs. Total Festivis. cops from across the entire state. secret service. It was spectacular. Because I have never seen so much excitement ever in our town.  To hot to stay. Trump signs lining the roads. It  really was cool to see. The excitement. dirty little corner of protestors. Out numbered big time. I never knew our area was that much Trump? Watch for us on Teevee.
Click to expand...

Is the lady with the coonskin cap going to be there? Must be exciting to see.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it. That's great. Good for business in Monson!
> 
> 
> 
> The people don't live there anymore Shawnee  . it's all this artsy liberal foundation called Libra. god save Monson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just made five swings thru town. Trumps coming at 3 o clock. Trumpsters Trumpsters ..Everywhere. It was great. people cheering, lining the streets. Flags stuck On work trucks, House roofs. Total Festivis. cops from across the entire state. secret service. It was spectacular. Because I have never seen so much excitement ever in our town.  To hot to stay. Trump signs lining the roads. It  really was cool to see. The excitement. dirty little corner of protestors. Out numbered big time. I never knew our area was that much Trump? Watch for us on Teevee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the lady with the coonskin cap going to be there? Must be exciting to see.
Click to expand...

No? r you gonna watch the nightly news? to see if we make teevee? Missed you. I want you to see my one horse town.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it. That's great. Good for business in Monson!
> 
> 
> 
> The people don't live there anymore Shawnee  . it's all this artsy liberal foundation called Libra. god save Monson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just made five swings thru town. Trumps coming at 3 o clock. Trumpsters Trumpsters ..Everywhere. It was great. people cheering, lining the streets. Flags stuck On work trucks, House roofs. Total Festivis. cops from across the entire state. secret service. It was spectacular. Because I have never seen so much excitement ever in our town.  To hot to stay. Trump signs lining the roads. It  really was cool to see. The excitement. dirty little corner of protestors. Out numbered big time. I never knew our area was that much Trump? Watch for us on Teevee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the lady with the coonskin cap going to be there? Must be exciting to see.
Click to expand...

POM Put on FOX news! they're following it. whah ha ha.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it. That's great. Good for business in Monson!
> 
> 
> 
> The people don't live there anymore Shawnee  . it's all this artsy liberal foundation called Libra. god save Monson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just made five swings thru town. Trumps coming at 3 o clock. Trumpsters Trumpsters ..Everywhere. It was great. people cheering, lining the streets. Flags stuck On work trucks, House roofs. Total Festivis. cops from across the entire state. secret service. It was spectacular. Because I have never seen so much excitement ever in our town.  To hot to stay. Trump signs lining the roads. It  really was cool to see. The excitement. dirty little corner of protestors. Out numbered big time. I never knew our area was that much Trump? Watch for us on Teevee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the lady with the coonskin cap going to be there? Must be exciting to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No? r you gonna watch the nightly news? to see if we make teevee? Missed you. I want you to see my one horse town.
Click to expand...

I'll be watching on all the news. If a camera is on you, tuck your ear 2 times like Carroll Burnett as a signal. Lol


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it. That's great. Good for business in Monson!
> 
> 
> 
> The people don't live there anymore Shawnee  . it's all this artsy liberal foundation called Libra. god save Monson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just made five swings thru town. Trumps coming at 3 o clock. Trumpsters Trumpsters ..Everywhere. It was great. people cheering, lining the streets. Flags stuck On work trucks, House roofs. Total Festivis. cops from across the entire state. secret service. It was spectacular. Because I have never seen so much excitement ever in our town.  To hot to stay. Trump signs lining the roads. It  really was cool to see. The excitement. dirty little corner of protestors. Out numbered big time. I never knew our area was that much Trump? Watch for us on Teevee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the lady with the coonskin cap going to be there? Must be exciting to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No? r you gonna watch the nightly news? to see if we make teevee? Missed you. I want you to see my one horse town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be watching on all the news. If a camera is on you, tuck your ear 2 times like Carroll Burnett as a signal. Lol
Click to expand...

he he he. No he landed in Bangor now. This is fun. I got a feeling this is gonna be a long hot day?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it. That's great. Good for business in Monson!
> 
> 
> 
> The people don't live there anymore Shawnee  . it's all this artsy liberal foundation called Libra. god save Monson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just made five swings thru town. Trumps coming at 3 o clock. Trumpsters Trumpsters ..Everywhere. It was great. people cheering, lining the streets. Flags stuck On work trucks, House roofs. Total Festivis. cops from across the entire state. secret service. It was spectacular. Because I have never seen so much excitement ever in our town.  To hot to stay. Trump signs lining the roads. It  really was cool to see. The excitement. dirty little corner of protestors. Out numbered big time. I never knew our area was that much Trump? Watch for us on Teevee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the lady with the coonskin cap going to be there? Must be exciting to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No? r you gonna watch the nightly news? to see if we make teevee? Missed you. I want you to see my one horse town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be watching on all the news. If a camera is on you, tuck your ear 2 times like Carroll Burnett as a signal. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he he he. No he landed in BaWIngor now. This is fun. I got a feeling this is gonna be a long hot day?
Click to expand...

your not paying attention POM!  LATER? TONIGHT?


----------



## Shawnee_b

SootedUpCyndi said:


> I just made five swings thru town. Trumps coming at 3 o clock. Trumpsters Trumpsters ..Everywhere. It was great. people cheering, lining the streets. Flags stuck On work trucks, House roofs. Total Festivis. cops from across the entire state. secret service. It was spectacular. Because I have never seen so much excitement ever in our town.  To hot to stay. Trump signs lining the roads. It  really was cool to see. The excitement. dirty little corner of protestors. Out numbered big time. I never knew our area was that much Trump? Watch for us on Teevee.



Awesome! Piscataquis cty is the only Rep county out of 16 counties too.


----------



## Mindful

How did it go, Cyndi?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Mindful said:


> How did it go, Cyndi?


Depends on which part of the day your asking about and where?


----------



## Mindful

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did it go, Cyndi?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on which part of the day your asking about and where?
Click to expand...


The visit.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Mindful said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did it go, Cyndi?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on which part of the day your asking about and where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The visit.
Click to expand...

It went pretty good. I watched it on the news.  The town was buzzing. Very cheerful atmosphere and patriotic. The BLM were there. There was a cluster of them.  They looked whimpy. LOLOL certainly like the types in the large cities. So all went well. Trump came in like a flash and was on his way in two hours. Fun.


----------



## Mindful

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did it go, Cyndi?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on which part of the day your asking about and where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The visit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It went pretty good. I watched it on the news.  The town was buzzing. Very cheerful atmosphere and patriotic. The BLM were there. There was a cluster of them.  They looked whimpy. LOLOL certainly like the types in the large cities. So all went well. Trump came in like a flash and was on his way in two hours. Fun.
Click to expand...


Did you  see him in person?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Mindful said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did it go, Cyndi?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on which part of the day your asking about and where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The visit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It went pretty good. I watched it on the news.  The town was buzzing. Very cheerful atmosphere and patriotic. The BLM were there. There was a cluster of them.  They looked whimpy. LOLOL certainly like the types in the large cities. So all went well. Trump came in like a flash and was on his way in two hours. Fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you  see him in person?
Click to expand...

No because he went right to tour that factory. But he did sit in a room with a bunch of the workers. So they met him. Cool huh? And i'll tell you, the fake news here in the states hates him.. But after what I saw yesterday . They may still be underestimating how well liked,  he IS.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did it go, Cyndi?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on which part of the day your asking about and where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The visit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It went pretty good. I watched it on the news.  The town was buzzing. Very cheerful atmosphere and patriotic. The BLM were there. There was a cluster of them.  They looked whimpy. LOLOL certainly like the types in the large cities. So all went well. Trump came in like a flash and was on his way in two hours. Fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you  see him in person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No because he went right to tour that factory. But he did sit in a room with a bunch of the workers. So they met him. Cool huh? And i'll tell you, the fake news here in the states hates him.. But after what I saw yesterday . They may still be underestimating how well liked,  he IS.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry Pom. I mean that? Never in my life have  I ever been like you? live free or die? pom? I have never been so  up -tight? I have never been so strapped by someone else? No man POM ? I'm sorry really? I put you on the spot.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did it go, Cyndi?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on which part of the day your asking about and where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The visit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It went pretty good. I watched it on the news.  The town was buzzing. Very cheerful atmosphere and patriotic. The BLM were there. There was a cluster of them.  They looked whimpy. LOLOL certainly like the types in the large cities. So all went well. Trump came in like a flash and was on his way in two hours. Fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you  see him in person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No because he went right to tour that factory. But he did sit in a room with a bunch of the workers. So they met him. Cool huh? And i'll tell you, the fake news here in the states hates him.. But after what I saw yesterday . They may still be underestimating how well liked,  he IS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry Pom. I mean that? Never in my life have  I ever been like you? live free or die? pom? I have never been so  up -tight? I have never been so strapped by someone else? No man POM ? I'm sorry really? I put you on the spot.
Click to expand...

I   WILL MISS YOU.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Mindful said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did it go, Cyndi?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on which part of the day your asking about and where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The visit.
Click to expand...

Mindful what r you doing? you around? need to ask you a question about yonder.


----------



## Mindful

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did it go, Cyndi?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on which part of the day your asking about and where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The visit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mindful what r you doing? you around? need to ask you a question about yonder.
Click to expand...


I’m here right now.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

I'll pm you. someone bought me something. and I want to ask you what it is, maybe you know?  swooon.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

I pushed the button mind full.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> I pushed the button mind full.


there maybe no turning back?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pushed the button mind full.
> 
> 
> 
> there maybe no turning back?
Click to expand...

Mindful? Did you see it? it's under my picture over yonder.  That was really sweet wasn't it?


----------



## Mindful

SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pushed the button mind full.
> 
> 
> 
> there maybe no turning back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mindful? Did you see it? it's under my picture over yonder.  That was really sweet wasn't it?
Click to expand...


You’ve got more money than me.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Mindful said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pushed the button mind full.
> 
> 
> 
> there maybe no turning back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mindful? Did you see it? it's under my picture over yonder.  That was really sweet wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’ve got more money than me.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry. I keep giving you greenies. your catching up. You have more men!


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pushed the button mind full.
> 
> 
> 
> there maybe no turning back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mindful? Did you see it? it's under my picture over yonder.  That was really sweet wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’ve got more money than me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry. I keep giving you greenies. your catching up. You have more men!
Click to expand...

Don't go away yet Mindful. LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Mindful

SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pushed the button mind full.
> 
> 
> 
> there maybe no turning back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mindful? Did you see it? it's under my picture over yonder.  That was really sweet wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’ve got more money than me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry. I keep giving you greenies. your catching up. You have more men!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't go away yet Mindful. LOLOLOLOL
Click to expand...


I’m compiling my list.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Mindful said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pushed the button mind full.
> 
> 
> 
> there maybe no turning back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mindful? Did you see it? it's under my picture over yonder.  That was really sweet wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’ve got more money than me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry. I keep giving you greenies. your catching up. You have more men!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't go away yet Mindful. LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m compiling my list.
Click to expand...


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pushed the button mind full.
> 
> 
> 
> there maybe no turning back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mindful? Did you see it? it's under my picture over yonder.  That was really sweet wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’ve got more money than me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry. I keep giving you greenies. your catching up. You have more men!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't go away yet Mindful. LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m compiling my list.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Mindful? HOLY COW. I'm getting some beer today! gonna need some bad


----------



## Mindful

SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pushed the button mind full.
> 
> 
> 
> there maybe no turning back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mindful? Did you see it? it's under my picture over yonder.  That was really sweet wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’ve got more money than me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry. I keep giving you greenies. your catching up. You have more men!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't go away yet Mindful. LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m compiling my list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mindful? HOLY COW. I'm getting some beer today! gonna need some bad
Click to expand...


lol.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Mindful said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pushed the button mind full.
> 
> 
> 
> there maybe no turning back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mindful? Did you see it? it's under my picture over yonder.  That was really sweet wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’ve got more money than me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry. I keep giving you greenies. your catching up. You have more men!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't go away yet Mindful. LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m compiling my list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mindful? HOLY COW. I'm getting some beer today! gonna need some bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long


----------



## skye

wow!

what a long long long  welcome!  

are you posting somewhere else or only here? in introduce yourself?

but hey!  welcome!   welcome!


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

LA RAM FAN said:


> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long


 hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.


----------



## Mindful

SootedUpCyndi said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> 
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
Click to expand...


That sock thing is a rite of passage in the Flame Zone.


----------



## Mindful

Solstice coming up, Cyndi.

I shan’t be going to Stonehenge for it, to indulge in primitive rites.

But I went to Iceland once for it. To watch the 24 hour daylight.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Mindful said:


> Solstice coming up, Cyndi.
> 
> I shan’t be going to Stonehenge for it, to indulge in primitive rites.
> 
> But I went to Iceland once for it. To watch the 24 hour daylight.


Have you figured out who built Stonehenge yet? I have. Omh


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Have you figured out who built Stonehenge yet? I have. Omh


mindful? you there? please amail


SootedUpCyndi said:


> Have you figured out who built Stonehenge yet? I have. Omh


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> mindful? you there? please amail


mindful are you home. I need to talk to you? I 'll ask you first. if that doesn't work i'll ask someone else. I'm gone.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> mindful are you home. I need to talk to you? I 'll ask you first. if that doesn't work i'll ask someone else. I'm gone.


now that I think about the time difference... when you get up... please pm me. thanks...


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

ok mindful? I'm following you. I never have hit a follow button before? we 'll see how that goes.


----------



## Mindful

SootedUpCyndi said:


> ok mindful? I'm following you. I never have hit a follow button before? we 'll see how that goes.



I’m all over the place. Chafing at the bit, with travel restrictions.

Even Aegean Air cancels at the last minute, without explanation.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Mindful said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok mindful? I'm following you. I never have hit a follow button before? we 'll see how that goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m all over the place. Chafing at the bit, with travel restrictions.
> 
> Even Aegean Air cancels at the last minute, without explanation.
Click to expand...

That dam virus.. I'm writing this year off as the worst year of my life.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

SootedUpCyndi said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> 
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
Click to expand...

I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> 
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
Click to expand...

Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> 
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
Click to expand...

Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.

My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> 
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
Click to expand...




Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> 
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
Click to expand...

i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> 
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
Click to expand...

I'm back. You know the obsurd story about the car don't you Mr  Pom? how the mechanics wouldn't touch it because of the virus. it sat 6 weeks? in the mean time... the maine inspection sticker runs out. the boys take it up to the garage.... for me. oh no. Theres a transmission line leak. Ok? no biggie....right.. it gets worse. there was a tiny ding in the windshield.... it cracks from the snow. it's three inches … in from the si


SootedUpCyndi said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> 
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
Click to expand...

Did you here about my car? Mr . pom.? no mechanic would touch it for 6 weeks? The VIRUS? in the mean time the  maine inspection sticker runs out... the boys take it to the garage? It needs a transmistion line leak fixed... Ok? easy peasy.  It had this tiny ding in the windshield... 3 inches from the outside of the car? drivers side...way down by the wiper blades, no one can hardly see it.. nor will it do no harm to anyone.. no Cyndi., you cant get a sticker? why not i'm thinking? Gubmint? I am so pizzed off. it's a nice car, for an old car. nice ride.. looks good. I am gonna have a nervous breakdown. in all my life? I have NEVER been without my own car. EVER


----------



## OldLady

SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> 
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm back. You know the obsurd story about the car don't you Mr  Pom? how the mechanics wouldn't touch it because of the virus. it sat 6 weeks? in the mean time... the maine inspection sticker runs out. the boys take it up to the garage.... for me. oh no. Theres a transmission line leak. Ok? no biggie....right.. it gets worse. there was a tiny ding in the windshield.... it cracks from the snow. it's three inches … in from the si
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here about my car? Mr . pom.? no mechanic would touch it for 6 weeks? The VIRUS? in the mean time the  maine inspection sticker runs out... the boys take it to the garage? It needs a transmistion line leak fixed... Ok? easy peasy.  It had this tiny ding in the windshield... 3 inches from the outside of the car? drivers side...way down by the wiper blades, no one can hardly see it.. nor will it do no harm to anyone.. no Cyndi., you cant get a sticker? why not i'm thinking? Gubmint? I am so pizzed off. it's a nice car, for an old car. nice ride.. looks good. I am gonna have a nervous breakdown. in all my life? I have NEVER been without my own car. EVER
Click to expand...

Why haven't you got whole glass coverage on your insurance?  I've been through so many windshields from rocks in the salt/sand mixture I can't count.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

OldLady said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> 
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm back. You know the obsurd story about the car don't you Mr  Pom? how the mechanics wouldn't touch it because of the virus. it sat 6 weeks? in the mean time... the maine inspection sticker runs out. the boys take it up to the garage.... for me. oh no. Theres a transmission line leak. Ok? no biggie....right.. it gets worse. there was a tiny ding in the windshield.... it cracks from the snow. it's three inches … in from the si
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here about my car? Mr . pom.? no mechanic would touch it for 6 weeks? The VIRUS? in the mean time the  maine inspection sticker runs out... the boys take it to the garage? It needs a transmistion line leak fixed... Ok? easy peasy.  It had this tiny ding in the windshield... 3 inches from the outside of the car? drivers side...way down by the wiper blades, no one can hardly see it.. nor will it do no harm to anyone.. no Cyndi., you cant get a sticker? why not i'm thinking? Gubmint? I am so pizzed off. it's a nice car, for an old car. nice ride.. looks good. I am gonna have a nervous breakdown. in all my life? I have NEVER been without my own car. EVER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why haven't you got whole glass coverage on your insurance?  I've been through so many windshields from rocks in the salt/sand mixture I can't count.
Click to expand...

I was going to ask you about that seriously? will my insurance cover it? full? or will the deductible be more then the cost of the windshield? I have to find out? we live here? a few bad ice storms... sitting on the windshield? that's all it takes? a ding becomes a crisis.. and they're getting so fussy Ol lady? they go under the car with flash lights? Poking their fingers in places they shouldn't go?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> 
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm back. You know the obsurd story about the car don't you Mr  Pom? how the mechanics wouldn't touch it because of the virus. it sat 6 weeks? in the mean time... the maine inspection sticker runs out. the boys take it up to the garage.... for me. oh no. Theres a transmission line leak. Ok? no biggie....right.. it gets worse. there was a tiny ding in the windshield.... it cracks from the snow. it's three inches … in from the si
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here about my car? Mr . pom.? no mechanic would touch it for 6 weeks? The VIRUS? in the mean time the  maine inspection sticker runs out... the boys take it to the garage? It needs a transmistion line leak fixed... Ok? easy peasy.  It had this tiny ding in the windshield... 3 inches from the outside of the car? drivers side...way down by the wiper blades, no one can hardly see it.. nor will it do no harm to anyone.. no Cyndi., you cant get a sticker? why not i'm thinking? Gubmint? I am so pizzed off. it's a nice car, for an old car. nice ride.. looks good. I am gonna have a nervous breakdown. in all my life? I have NEVER been without my own car. EVER
Click to expand...

Cyndi. I know more about that car than you can imagine except the color.

Got a fun idea to get back at the car. If you can, take it to a BLM rally. Paste MAGA stickers all over it and enjoy the fire. Don't worry about the windshield crack, they'll fix it at no cost. Don't think the Safelite guy is going to come over there.


----------



## OldLady

SootedUpCyndi said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> 
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm back. You know the obsurd story about the car don't you Mr  Pom? how the mechanics wouldn't touch it because of the virus. it sat 6 weeks? in the mean time... the maine inspection sticker runs out. the boys take it up to the garage.... for me. oh no. Theres a transmission line leak. Ok? no biggie....right.. it gets worse. there was a tiny ding in the windshield.... it cracks from the snow. it's three inches … in from the si
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here about my car? Mr . pom.? no mechanic would touch it for 6 weeks? The VIRUS? in the mean time the  maine inspection sticker runs out... the boys take it to the garage? It needs a transmistion line leak fixed... Ok? easy peasy.  It had this tiny ding in the windshield... 3 inches from the outside of the car? drivers side...way down by the wiper blades, no one can hardly see it.. nor will it do no harm to anyone.. no Cyndi., you cant get a sticker? why not i'm thinking? Gubmint? I am so pizzed off. it's a nice car, for an old car. nice ride.. looks good. I am gonna have a nervous breakdown. in all my life? I have NEVER been without my own car. EVER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why haven't you got whole glass coverage on your insurance?  I've been through so many windshields from rocks in the salt/sand mixture I can't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to ask you about that seriously? will my insurance cover it? full? or will the deductible be more then the cost of the windshield? I have to find out? we live here? a few bad ice storms... sitting on the windshield? that's all it takes? a ding becomes a crisis.. and they're getting so fussy Ol lady? they go under the car with flash lights? Poking their fingers in places they shouldn't go?
Click to expand...

lol  car rape.
My insurance agency said they automatically write in whole glass coverage around here unless you tell them not to, so hopefully yours did, too. You pay NO deductible for glass replacement.  Just give the auto glass place your insurance card and iirc there might be a two minute talk with the insurance adjuster, who asks  a couple routine questions.  Then the insurance adjuster deals with the auto glass company directly and that's the end of it for you, except making an appt. to get the windshield replaced, of course.

These days they'll even come do it in your driveway.  The sealant doesn't stink like it used to, either, and they no longer duct tape your windshield for two days.  It was amazingly fast.  I had one replaced this past winter.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

OldLady said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> 
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm back. You know the obsurd story about the car don't you Mr  Pom? how the mechanics wouldn't touch it because of the virus. it sat 6 weeks? in the mean time... the maine inspection sticker runs out. the boys take it up to the garage.... for me. oh no. Theres a transmission line leak. Ok? no biggie....right.. it gets worse. there was a tiny ding in the windshield.... it cracks from the snow. it's three inches … in from the si
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here about my car? Mr . pom.? no mechanic would touch it for 6 weeks? The VIRUS? in the mean time the  maine inspection sticker runs out... the boys take it to the garage? It needs a transmistion line leak fixed... Ok? easy peasy.  It had this tiny ding in the windshield... 3 inches from the outside of the car? drivers side...way down by the wiper blades, no one can hardly see it.. nor will it do no harm to anyone.. no Cyndi., you cant get a sticker? why not i'm thinking? Gubmint? I am so pizzed off. it's a nice car, for an old car. nice ride.. looks good. I am gonna have a nervous breakdown. in all my life? I have NEVER been without my own car. EVER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why haven't you got whole glass coverage on your insurance?  I've been through so many windshields from rocks in the salt/sand mixture I can't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to ask you about that seriously? will my insurance cover it? full? or will the deductible be more then the cost of the windshield? I have to find out? we live here? a few bad ice storms... sitting on the windshield? that's all it takes? a ding becomes a crisis.. and they're getting so fussy Ol lady? they go under the car with flash lights? Poking their fingers in places they shouldn't go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  car rape.
> My insurance agency said they automatically write in whole glass coverage around here unless you tell them not to, so hopefully yours did, too. You pay NO deductible for glass replacement.  Just give the auto glass place your insurance card and iirc there might be a two minute talk with the insurance adjuster, who asks  a couple routine questions.  Then the insurance adjuster deals with the auto glass company directly and that's the end of it for you, except making an appt. to get the windshield replaced, of course.
> 
> These days they'll even come do it in your driveway.  The sealant doesn't stink like it used to, either, and they no longer duct tape your windshield for two days.  It was amazingly fast.  I had one replaced this past winter.
Click to expand...

woo hoo..  I.;m in gun lessons right at the moment... not good


OldLady said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> 
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm back. You know the obsurd story about the car don't you Mr  Pom? how the mechanics wouldn't touch it because of the virus. it sat 6 weeks? in the mean time... the maine inspection sticker runs out. the boys take it up to the garage.... for me. oh no. Theres a transmission line leak. Ok? no biggie....right.. it gets worse. there was a tiny ding in the windshield.... it cracks from the snow. it's three inches … in from the si
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here about my car? Mr . pom.? no mechanic would touch it for 6 weeks? The VIRUS? in the mean time the  maine inspection sticker runs out... the boys take it to the garage? It needs a transmistion line leak fixed... Ok? easy peasy.  It had this tiny ding in the windshield... 3 inches from the outside of the car? drivers side...way down by the wiper blades, no one can hardly see it.. nor will it do no harm to anyone.. no Cyndi., you cant get a sticker? why not i'm thinking? Gubmint? I am so pizzed off. it's a nice car, for an old car. nice ride.. looks good. I am gonna have a nervous breakdown. in all my life? I have NEVER been without my own car. EVER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why haven't you got whole glass coverage on your insurance?  I've been through so many windshields from rocks in the salt/sand mixture I can't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to ask you about that seriously? will my insurance cover it? full? or will the deductible be more then the cost of the windshield? I have to find out? we live here? a few bad ice storms... sitting on the windshield? that's all it takes? a ding becomes a crisis.. and they're getting so fussy Ol lady? they go under the car with flash lights? Poking their fingers in places they shouldn't go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  car rape.
> My insurance agency said they automatically write in whole glass coverage around here unless you tell them not to, so hopefully yours did, too. You pay NO deductible for glass replacement.  Just give the auto glass place your insurance card and iirc there might be a two minute talk with the insurance adjuster, who asks  a couple routine questions.  Then the insurance adjuster deals with the auto glass company directly and that's the end of it for you, except making an appt. to get the windshield replaced, of course.
> 
> These days they'll even come do it in your driveway.  The sealant doesn't stink like it used to, either, and they no longer duct tape your windshield for two days.  It was amazingly fast.  I had one replaced this past winter.
Click to expand...

WOO hoo? I'm in gun lessons now.. not a good thing I say?  no body listens?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

OldLady said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> 
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm back. You know the obsurd story about the car don't you Mr  Pom? how the mechanics wouldn't touch it because of the virus. it sat 6 weeks? in the mean time... the maine inspection sticker runs out. the boys take it up to the garage.... for me. oh no. Theres a transmission line leak. Ok? no biggie....right.. it gets worse. there was a tiny ding in the windshield.... it cracks from the snow. it's three inches … in from the si
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here about my car? Mr . pom.? no mechanic would touch it for 6 weeks? The VIRUS? in the mean time the  maine inspection sticker runs out... the boys take it to the garage? It needs a transmistion line leak fixed... Ok? easy peasy.  It had this tiny ding in the windshield... 3 inches from the outside of the car? drivers side...way down by the wiper blades, no one can hardly see it.. nor will it do no harm to anyone.. no Cyndi., you cant get a sticker? why not i'm thinking? Gubmint? I am so pizzed off. it's a nice car, for an old car. nice ride.. looks good. I am gonna have a nervous breakdown. in all my life? I have NEVER been without my own car. EVER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why haven't you got whole glass coverage on your insurance?  I've been through so many windshields from rocks in the salt/sand mixture I can't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to ask you about that seriously? will my insurance cover it? full? or will the deductible be more then the cost of the windshield? I have to find out? we live here? a few bad ice storms... sitting on the windshield? that's all it takes? a ding becomes a crisis.. and they're getting so fussy Ol lady? they go under the car with flash lights? Poking their fingers in places they shouldn't go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  car rape.
> My insurance agency said they automatically write in whole glass coverage around here unless you tell them not to, so hopefully yours did, too. You pay NO deductible for glass replacement.  Just give the auto glass place your insurance card and iirc there might be a two minute talk with the insurance adjuster, who asks  a couple routine questions.  Then the insurance adjuster deals with the auto glass company directly and that's the end of it for you, except making an appt. to get the windshield replaced, of course.
> 
> These days they'll even come do it in your driveway.  The sealant doesn't stink like it used to, either, and they no longer duct tape your windshield for two days.  It was amazingly fast.  I had one replaced this past winter.
Click to expand...

thank you!! I will try what you say.,


----------



## Jets

Wow, this is some intro thread!


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Jets said:


> Wow, this is some intro thread!


Lol. She wants every active member to greet her...lol


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this is some intro thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. She wants every active member to greet her...lol
Click to expand...

well? that's a good idea.. maybe I can get my own room here too? I don't know where to go? I went down to the badlands.. I guess there? I would hate to get in "trouble" and get way in over my head?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

OldLady said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> 
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm back. You know the obsurd story about the car don't you Mr  Pom? how the mechanics wouldn't touch it because of the virus. it sat 6 weeks? in the mean time... the maine inspection sticker runs out. the boys take it up to the garage.... for me. oh no. Theres a transmission line leak. Ok? no biggie....right.. it gets worse. there was a tiny ding in the windshield.... it cracks from the snow. it's three inches … in from the si
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here about my car? Mr . pom.? no mechanic would touch it for 6 weeks? The VIRUS? in the mean time the  maine inspection sticker runs out... the boys take it to the garage? It needs a transmistion line leak fixed... Ok? easy peasy.  It had this tiny ding in the windshield... 3 inches from the outside of the car? drivers side...way down by the wiper blades, no one can hardly see it.. nor will it do no harm to anyone.. no Cyndi., you cant get a sticker? why not i'm thinking? Gubmint? I am so pizzed off. it's a nice car, for an old car. nice ride.. looks good. I am gonna have a nervous breakdown. in all my life? I have NEVER been without my own car. EVER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why haven't you got whole glass coverage on your insurance?  I've been through so many windshields from rocks in the salt/sand mixture I can't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to ask you about that seriously? will my insurance cover it? full? or will the deductible be more then the cost of the windshield? I have to find out? we live here? a few bad ice storms... sitting on the windshield? that's all it takes? a ding becomes a crisis.. and they're getting so fussy Ol lady? they go under the car with flash lights? Poking their fingers in places they shouldn't go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  car rape.
> My insurance agency said they automatically write in whole glass coverage around here unless you tell them not to, so hopefully yours did, too. You pay NO deductible for glass replacement.  Just give the auto glass place your insurance card and iirc there might be a two minute talk with the insurance adjuster, who asks  a couple routine questions.  Then the insurance adjuster deals with the auto glass company directly and that's the end of it for you, except making an appt. to get the windshield replaced, of course.
> 
> These days they'll even come do it in your driveway.  The sealant doesn't stink like it used to, either, and they no longer duct tape your windshield for two days.  It was amazingly fast.  I had one replaced this past winter.
Click to expand...

I'm glad I asked you.!


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

SootedUpCyndi said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> 
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm back. You know the obsurd story about the car don't you Mr  Pom? how the mechanics wouldn't touch it because of the virus. it sat 6 weeks? in the mean time... the maine inspection sticker runs out. the boys take it up to the garage.... for me. oh no. Theres a transmission line leak. Ok? no biggie....right.. it gets worse. there was a tiny ding in the windshield.... it cracks from the snow. it's three inches … in from the si
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here about my car? Mr . pom.? no mechanic would touch it for 6 weeks? The VIRUS? in the mean time the  maine inspection sticker runs out... the boys take it to the garage? It needs a transmistion line leak fixed... Ok? easy peasy.  It had this tiny ding in the windshield... 3 inches from the outside of the car? drivers side...way down by the wiper blades, no one can hardly see it.. nor will it do no harm to anyone.. no Cyndi., you cant get a sticker? why not i'm thinking? Gubmint? I am so pizzed off. it's a nice car, for an old car. nice ride.. looks good. I am gonna have a nervous breakdown. in all my life? I have NEVER been without my own car. EVER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why haven't you got whole glass coverage on your insurance?  I've been through so many windshields from rocks in the salt/sand mixture I can't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to ask you about that seriously? will my insurance cover it? full? or will the deductible be more then the cost of the windshield? I have to find out? we live here? a few bad ice storms... sitting on the windshield? that's all it takes? a ding becomes a crisis.. and they're getting so fussy Ol lady? they go under the car with flash lights? Poking their fingers in places they shouldn't go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  car rape.
> My insurance agency said they automatically write in whole glass coverage around here unless you tell them not to, so hopefully yours did, too. You pay NO deductible for glass replacement.  Just give the auto glass place your insurance card and iirc there might be a two minute talk with the insurance adjuster, who asks  a couple routine questions.  Then the insurance adjuster deals with the auto glass company directly and that's the end of it for you, except making an appt. to get the windshield replaced, of course.
> 
> These days they'll even come do it in your driveway.  The sealant doesn't stink like it used to, either, and they no longer duct tape your windshield for two days.  It was amazingly fast.  I had one replaced this past winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad I asked you.!
Click to expand...

You didn't ask me. But I've only been a property/casualty professional since Reagan's first term. So I don't have the experience to provide you. Sorry to bother you.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this is some intro thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. She wants every active member to greet her...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well? that's a good idea.. maybe I can get my own room here too? I don't know where to go? I went down to the badlands.. I guess there? I would hate to get in "trouble" and get way in over my head?
Click to expand...

What???? Badlands is like Disneyland compared to The Dump yonder. Current events.Gen Discussion. Poli and Breaking are the most traveled boards.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> 
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm back. You know the obsurd story about the car don't you Mr  Pom? how the mechanics wouldn't touch it because of the virus. it sat 6 weeks? in the mean time... the maine inspection sticker runs out. the boys take it up to the garage.... for me. oh no. Theres a transmission line leak. Ok? no biggie....right.. it gets worse. there was a tiny ding in the windshield.... it cracks from the snow. it's three inches … in from the si
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here about my car? Mr . pom.? no mechanic would touch it for 6 weeks? The VIRUS? in the mean time the  maine inspection sticker runs out... the boys take it to the garage? It needs a transmistion line leak fixed... Ok? easy peasy.  It had this tiny ding in the windshield... 3 inches from the outside of the car? drivers side...way down by the wiper blades, no one can hardly see it.. nor will it do no harm to anyone.. no Cyndi., you cant get a sticker? why not i'm thinking? Gubmint? I am so pizzed off. it's a nice car, for an old car. nice ride.. looks good. I am gonna have a nervous breakdown. in all my life? I have NEVER been without my own car. EVER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why haven't you got whole glass coverage on your insurance?  I've been through so many windshields from rocks in the salt/sand mixture I can't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to ask you about that seriously? will my insurance cover it? full? or will the deductible be more then the cost of the windshield? I have to find out? we live here? a few bad ice storms... sitting on the windshield? that's all it takes? a ding becomes a crisis.. and they're getting so fussy Ol lady? they go under the car with flash lights? Poking their fingers in places they shouldn't go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  car rape.
> My insurance agency said they automatically write in whole glass coverage around here unless you tell them not to, so hopefully yours did, too. You pay NO deductible for glass replacement.  Just give the auto glass place your insurance card and iirc there might be a two minute talk with the insurance adjuster, who asks  a couple routine questions.  Then the insurance adjuster deals with the auto glass company directly and that's the end of it for you, except making an appt. to get the windshield replaced, of course.
> 
> These days they'll even come do it in your driveway.  The sealant doesn't stink like it used to, either, and they no longer duct tape your windshield for two days.  It was amazingly fast.  I had one replaced this past winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad I asked you.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't ask me. But I've only been a property/casualty professional since Reagan's first term. So I don't have the experience to provide you. Sorry to bother you.
Click to expand...

good morning P


Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> 
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm back. You know the obsurd story about the car don't you Mr  Pom? how the mechanics wouldn't touch it because of the virus. it sat 6 weeks? in the mean time... the maine inspection sticker runs out. the boys take it up to the garage.... for me. oh no. Theres a transmission line leak. Ok? no biggie....right.. it gets worse. there was a tiny ding in the windshield.... it cracks from the snow. it's three inches … in from the si
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here about my car? Mr . pom.? no mechanic would touch it for 6 weeks? The VIRUS? in the mean time the  maine inspection sticker runs out... the boys take it to the garage? It needs a transmistion line leak fixed... Ok? easy peasy.  It had this tiny ding in the windshield... 3 inches from the outside of the car? drivers side...way down by the wiper blades, no one can hardly see it.. nor will it do no harm to anyone.. no Cyndi., you cant get a sticker? why not i'm thinking? Gubmint? I am so pizzed off. it's a nice car, for an old car. nice ride.. looks good. I am gonna have a nervous breakdown. in all my life? I have NEVER been without my own car. EVER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why haven't you got whole glass coverage on your insurance?  I've been through so many windshields from rocks in the salt/sand mixture I can't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to ask you about that seriously? will my insurance cover it? full? or will the deductible be more then the cost of the windshield? I have to find out? we live here? a few bad ice storms... sitting on the windshield? that's all it takes? a ding becomes a crisis.. and they're getting so fussy Ol lady? they go under the car with flash lights? Poking their fingers in places they shouldn't go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  car rape.
> My insurance agency said they automatically write in whole glass coverage around here unless you tell them not to, so hopefully yours did, too. You pay NO deductible for glass replacement.  Just give the auto glass place your insurance card and iirc there might be a two minute talk with the insurance adjuster, who asks  a couple routine questions.  Then the insurance adjuster deals with the auto glass company directly and that's the end of it for you, except making an appt. to get the windshield replaced, of course.
> 
> These days they'll even come do it in your driveway.  The sealant doesn't stink like it used to, either, and they no longer duct tape your windshield for two days.  It was amazingly fast.  I had one replaced this past winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad I asked you.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't ask me. But I've only been a property/casualty professional since Reagan's first term. So I don't have the experience to provide you. Sorry to bother you.
Click to expand...

Aw Pom I didnt know that . Or I would have asked YOU. I thought you were more into health insurance, life things like that. I'll probably ask again later because I'm not doing it right away. I'm going to drive it a month with an expired sticker. Because the mechanic is on vacation, and i dont want to take it somewhere else ,where I'm not known. New windshield means no sticker at all LOL  well I wasn't going to say that about the badlands... easy peasy. Only thing I met there, that was frightening, was a NUN.


----------



## Mindful

Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this is some intro thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. She wants every active member to greet her...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well? that's a good idea.. maybe I can get my own room here too? I don't know where to go? I went down to the badlands.. I guess there? I would hate to get in "trouble" and get way in over my head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What???? Badlands is like Disneyland compared to The Dump yonder. Current events.Gen Discussion. Poli and Breaking are the most traveled boards.
Click to expand...


The dump yonder. Imao.


----------



## Mindful

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> 
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm back. You know the obsurd story about the car don't you Mr  Pom? how the mechanics wouldn't touch it because of the virus. it sat 6 weeks? in the mean time... the maine inspection sticker runs out. the boys take it up to the garage.... for me. oh no. Theres a transmission line leak. Ok? no biggie....right.. it gets worse. there was a tiny ding in the windshield.... it cracks from the snow. it's three inches … in from the si
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here about my car? Mr . pom.? no mechanic would touch it for 6 weeks? The VIRUS? in the mean time the  maine inspection sticker runs out... the boys take it to the garage? It needs a transmistion line leak fixed... Ok? easy peasy.  It had this tiny ding in the windshield... 3 inches from the outside of the car? drivers side...way down by the wiper blades, no one can hardly see it.. nor will it do no harm to anyone.. no Cyndi., you cant get a sticker? why not i'm thinking? Gubmint? I am so pizzed off. it's a nice car, for an old car. nice ride.. looks good. I am gonna have a nervous breakdown. in all my life? I have NEVER been without my own car. EVER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why haven't you got whole glass coverage on your insurance?  I've been through so many windshields from rocks in the salt/sand mixture I can't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to ask you about that seriously? will my insurance cover it? full? or will the deductible be more then the cost of the windshield? I have to find out? we live here? a few bad ice storms... sitting on the windshield? that's all it takes? a ding becomes a crisis.. and they're getting so fussy Ol lady? they go under the car with flash lights? Poking their fingers in places they shouldn't go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  car rape.
> My insurance agency said they automatically write in whole glass coverage around here unless you tell them not to, so hopefully yours did, too. You pay NO deductible for glass replacement.  Just give the auto glass place your insurance card and iirc there might be a two minute talk with the insurance adjuster, who asks  a couple routine questions.  Then the insurance adjuster deals with the auto glass company directly and that's the end of it for you, except making an appt. to get the windshield replaced, of course.
> 
> These days they'll even come do it in your driveway.  The sealant doesn't stink like it used to, either, and they no longer duct tape your windshield for two days.  It was amazingly fast.  I had one replaced this past winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad I asked you.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't ask me. But I've only been a property/casualty professional since Reagan's first term. So I don't have the experience to provide you. Sorry to bother you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good morning P
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm back. You know the obsurd story about the car don't you Mr  Pom? how the mechanics wouldn't touch it because of the virus. it sat 6 weeks? in the mean time... the maine inspection sticker runs out. the boys take it up to the garage.... for me. oh no. Theres a transmission line leak. Ok? no biggie....right.. it gets worse. there was a tiny ding in the windshield.... it cracks from the snow. it's three inches … in from the si
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here about my car? Mr . pom.? no mechanic would touch it for 6 weeks? The VIRUS? in the mean time the  maine inspection sticker runs out... the boys take it to the garage? It needs a transmistion line leak fixed... Ok? easy peasy.  It had this tiny ding in the windshield... 3 inches from the outside of the car? drivers side...way down by the wiper blades, no one can hardly see it.. nor will it do no harm to anyone.. no Cyndi., you cant get a sticker? why not i'm thinking? Gubmint? I am so pizzed off. it's a nice car, for an old car. nice ride.. looks good. I am gonna have a nervous breakdown. in all my life? I have NEVER been without my own car. EVER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why haven't you got whole glass coverage on your insurance?  I've been through so many windshields from rocks in the salt/sand mixture I can't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to ask you about that seriously? will my insurance cover it? full? or will the deductible be more then the cost of the windshield? I have to find out? we live here? a few bad ice storms... sitting on the windshield? that's all it takes? a ding becomes a crisis.. and they're getting so fussy Ol lady? they go under the car with flash lights? Poking their fingers in places they shouldn't go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  car rape.
> My insurance agency said they automatically write in whole glass coverage around here unless you tell them not to, so hopefully yours did, too. You pay NO deductible for glass replacement.  Just give the auto glass place your insurance card and iirc there might be a two minute talk with the insurance adjuster, who asks  a couple routine questions.  Then the insurance adjuster deals with the auto glass company directly and that's the end of it for you, except making an appt. to get the windshield replaced, of course.
> 
> These days they'll even come do it in your driveway.  The sealant doesn't stink like it used to, either, and they no longer duct tape your windshield for two days.  It was amazingly fast.  I had one replaced this past winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad I asked you.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't ask me. But I've only been a property/casualty professional since Reagan's first term. So I don't have the experience to provide you. Sorry to bother you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw Pom I didnt know that . Or I would have asked YOU. I thought you were more into health insurance, life things like that. I'll probably ask again later because I'm not doing it right away. I'm going to drive it a month with an expired sticker. Because the mechanic is on vacation, and i dont want to take it somewhere else ,where I'm not known. New windshield means no sticker at all LOL  well I wasn't going to say that about the badlands... easy peasy. Only thing I met there, that was frightening, was a NUN.
Click to expand...


Probably a secret agent, dressed in a burka.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Mindful said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this is some intro thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. She wants every active member to greet her...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well? that's a good idea.. maybe I can get my own room here too? I don't know where to go? I went down to the badlands.. I guess there? I would hate to get in "trouble" and get way in over my head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What???? Badlands is like Disneyland compared to The Dump yonder. Current events.Gen Discussion. Poli and Breaking are the most traveled boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Mindful said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> 
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm back. You know the obsurd story about the car don't you Mr  Pom? how the mechanics wouldn't touch it because of the virus. it sat 6 weeks? in the mean time... the maine inspection sticker runs out. the boys take it up to the garage.... for me. oh no. Theres a transmission line leak. Ok? no biggie....right.. it gets worse. there was a tiny ding in the windshield.... it cracks from the snow. it's three inches … in from the si
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here about my car? Mr . pom.? no mechanic would touch it for 6 weeks? The VIRUS? in the mean time the  maine inspection sticker runs out... the boys take it to the garage? It needs a transmistion line leak fixed... Ok? easy peasy.  It had this tiny ding in the windshield... 3 inches from the outside of the car? drivers side...way down by the wiper blades, no one can hardly see it.. nor will it do no harm to anyone.. no Cyndi., you cant get a sticker? why not i'm thinking? Gubmint? I am so pizzed off. it's a nice car, for an old car. nice ride.. looks good. I am gonna have a nervous breakdown. in all my life? I have NEVER been without my own car. EVER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why haven't you got whole glass coverage on your insurance?  I've been through so many windshields from rocks in the salt/sand mixture I can't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to ask you about that seriously? will my insurance cover it? full? or will the deductible be more then the cost of the windshield? I have to find out? we live here? a few bad ice storms... sitting on the windshield? that's all it takes? a ding becomes a crisis.. and they're getting so fussy Ol lady? they go under the car with flash lights? Poking their fingers in places they shouldn't go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  car rape.
> My insurance agency said they automatically write in whole glass coverage around here unless you tell them not to, so hopefully yours did, too. You pay NO deductible for glass replacement.  Just give the auto glass place your insurance card and iirc there might be a two minute talk with the insurance adjuster, who asks  a couple routine questions.  Then the insurance adjuster deals with the auto glass company directly and that's the end of it for you, except making an appt. to get the windshield replaced, of course.
> 
> These days they'll even come do it in your driveway.  The sealant doesn't stink like it used to, either, and they no longer duct tape your windshield for two days.  It was amazingly fast.  I had one replaced this past winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad I asked you.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't ask me. But I've only been a property/casualty professional since Reagan's first term. So I don't have the experience to provide you. Sorry to bother you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good morning P
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm back. You know the obsurd story about the car don't you Mr  Pom? how the mechanics wouldn't touch it because of the virus. it sat 6 weeks? in the mean time... the maine inspection sticker runs out. the boys take it up to the garage.... for me. oh no. Theres a transmission line leak. Ok? no biggie....right.. it gets worse. there was a tiny ding in the windshield.... it cracks from the snow. it's three inches … in from the si
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here about my car? Mr . pom.? no mechanic would touch it for 6 weeks? The VIRUS? in the mean time the  maine inspection sticker runs out... the boys take it to the garage? It needs a transmistion line leak fixed... Ok? easy peasy.  It had this tiny ding in the windshield... 3 inches from the outside of the car? drivers side...way down by the wiper blades, no one can hardly see it.. nor will it do no harm to anyone.. no Cyndi., you cant get a sticker? why not i'm thinking? Gubmint? I am so pizzed off. it's a nice car, for an old car. nice ride.. looks good. I am gonna have a nervous breakdown. in all my life? I have NEVER been without my own car. EVER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why haven't you got whole glass coverage on your insurance?  I've been through so many windshields from rocks in the salt/sand mixture I can't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to ask you about that seriously? will my insurance cover it? full? or will the deductible be more then the cost of the windshield? I have to find out? we live here? a few bad ice storms... sitting on the windshield? that's all it takes? a ding becomes a crisis.. and they're getting so fussy Ol lady? they go under the car with flash lights? Poking their fingers in places they shouldn't go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  car rape.
> My insurance agency said they automatically write in whole glass coverage around here unless you tell them not to, so hopefully yours did, too. You pay NO deductible for glass replacement.  Just give the auto glass place your insurance card and iirc there might be a two minute talk with the insurance adjuster, who asks  a couple routine questions.  Then the insurance adjuster deals with the auto glass company directly and that's the end of it for you, except making an appt. to get the windshield replaced, of course.
> 
> These days they'll even come do it in your driveway.  The sealant doesn't stink like it used to, either, and they no longer duct tape your windshield for two days.  It was amazingly fast.  I had one replaced this past winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad I asked you.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't ask me. But I've only been a property/casualty professional since Reagan's first term. So I don't have the experience to provide you. Sorry to bother you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw Pom I didnt know that . Or I would have asked YOU. I thought you were more into health insurance, life things like that. I'll probably ask again later because I'm not doing it right away. I'm going to drive it a month with an expired sticker. Because the mechanic is on vacation, and i dont want to take it somewhere else ,where I'm not known. New windshield means no sticker at all LOL  well I wasn't going to say that about the badlands... easy peasy. Only thing I met there, that was frightening, was a NUN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably a secret agent, dressed in a burka.
Click to expand...

Could  be mindful. But who doesn't like to pick the dump? may find something good there?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this is some intro thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. She wants every active member to greet her...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well? that's a good idea.. maybe I can get my own room here too? I don't know where to go? I went down to the badlands.. I guess there? I would hate to get in "trouble" and get way in over my head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What???? Badlands is like Disneyland compared to The Dump yonder. Current events.Gen Discussion. Poli and Breaking are the most traveled boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm back. You know the obsurd story about the car don't you Mr  Pom? how the mechanics wouldn't touch it because of the virus. it sat 6 weeks? in the mean time... the maine inspection sticker runs out. the boys take it up to the garage.... for me. oh no. Theres a transmission line leak. Ok? no biggie....right.. it gets worse. there was a tiny ding in the windshield.... it cracks from the snow. it's three inches … in from the si
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here about my car? Mr . pom.? no mechanic would touch it for 6 weeks? The VIRUS? in the mean time the  maine inspection sticker runs out... the boys take it to the garage? It needs a transmistion line leak fixed... Ok? easy peasy.  It had this tiny ding in the windshield... 3 inches from the outside of the car? drivers side...way down by the wiper blades, no one can hardly see it.. nor will it do no harm to anyone.. no Cyndi., you cant get a sticker? why not i'm thinking? Gubmint? I am so pizzed off. it's a nice car, for an old car. nice ride.. looks good. I am gonna have a nervous breakdown. in all my life? I have NEVER been without my own car. EVER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why haven't you got whole glass coverage on your insurance?  I've been through so many windshields from rocks in the salt/sand mixture I can't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to ask you about that seriously? will my insurance cover it? full? or will the deductible be more then the cost of the windshield? I have to find out? we live here? a few bad ice storms... sitting on the windshield? that's all it takes? a ding becomes a crisis.. and they're getting so fussy Ol lady? they go under the car with flash lights? Poking their fingers in places they shouldn't go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  car rape.
> My insurance agency said they automatically write in whole glass coverage around here unless you tell them not to, so hopefully yours did, too. You pay NO deductible for glass replacement.  Just give the auto glass place your insurance card and iirc there might be a two minute talk with the insurance adjuster, who asks  a couple routine questions.  Then the insurance adjuster deals with the auto glass company directly and that's the end of it for you, except making an appt. to get the windshield replaced, of course.
> 
> These days they'll even come do it in your driveway.  The sealant doesn't stink like it used to, either, and they no longer duct tape your windshield for two days.  It was amazingly fast.  I had one replaced this past winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad I asked you.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't ask me. But I've only been a property/casualty professional since Reagan's first term. So I don't have the experience to provide you. Sorry to bother you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good morning P
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm back. You know the obsurd story about the car don't you Mr  Pom? how the mechanics wouldn't touch it because of the virus. it sat 6 weeks? in the mean time... the maine inspection sticker runs out. the boys take it up to the garage.... for me. oh no. Theres a transmission line leak. Ok? no biggie....right.. it gets worse. there was a tiny ding in the windshield.... it cracks from the snow. it's three inches … in from the si
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here about my car? Mr . pom.? no mechanic would touch it for 6 weeks? The VIRUS? in the mean time the  maine inspection sticker runs out... the boys take it to the garage? It needs a transmistion line leak fixed... Ok? easy peasy.  It had this tiny ding in the windshield... 3 inches from the outside of the car? drivers side...way down by the wiper blades, no one can hardly see it.. nor will it do no harm to anyone.. no Cyndi., you cant get a sticker? why not i'm thinking? Gubmint? I am so pizzed off. it's a nice car, for an old car. nice ride.. looks good. I am gonna have a nervous breakdown. in all my life? I have NEVER been without my own car. EVER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why haven't you got whole glass coverage on your insurance?  I've been through so many windshields from rocks in the salt/sand mixture I can't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to ask you about that seriously? will my insurance cover it? full? or will the deductible be more then the cost of the windshield? I have to find out? we live here? a few bad ice storms... sitting on the windshield? that's all it takes? a ding becomes a crisis.. and they're getting so fussy Ol lady? they go under the car with flash lights? Poking their fingers in places they shouldn't go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  car rape.
> My insurance agency said they automatically write in whole glass coverage around here unless you tell them not to, so hopefully yours did, too. You pay NO deductible for glass replacement.  Just give the auto glass place your insurance card and iirc there might be a two minute talk with the insurance adjuster, who asks  a couple routine questions.  Then the insurance adjuster deals with the auto glass company directly and that's the end of it for you, except making an appt. to get the windshield replaced, of course.
> 
> These days they'll even come do it in your driveway.  The sealant doesn't stink like it used to, either, and they no longer duct tape your windshield for two days.  It was amazingly fast.  I had one replaced this past winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad I asked you.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't ask me. But I've only been a property/casualty professional since Reagan's first term. So I don't have the experience to provide you. Sorry to bother you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw Pom I didnt know that . Or I would have asked YOU. I thought you were more into health insurance, life things like that. I'll probably ask again later because I'm not doing it right away. I'm going to drive it a month with an expired sticker. Because the mechanic is on vacation, and i dont want to take it somewhere else ,where I'm not known. New windshield means no sticker at all LOL  well I wasn't going to say that about the badlands... easy peasy. Only thing I met there, that was frightening, was a NUN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably a secret agent, dressed in a burka.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could  be mindful. But who doesn't like to pick the dump? may find something good there?
Click to expand...

I told you I would post in WC only, last offer. Reason I only want that board is someone is going to try and bait me to go upstairs. You know what happens when I get baited. I get a lil ticked. Understand??...Last time. i'll only do it for you and your success there. I promise at least 5 posts per dayI


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this is some intro thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. She wants every active member to greet her...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well? that's a good idea.. maybe I can get my own room here too? I don't know where to go? I went down to the badlands.. I guess there? I would hate to get in "trouble" and get way in over my head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What???? Badlands is like Disneyland compared to The Dump yonder. Current events.Gen Discussion. Poli and Breaking are the most traveled boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm back. You know the obsurd story about the car don't you Mr  Pom? how the mechanics wouldn't touch it because of the virus. it sat 6 weeks? in the mean time... the maine inspection sticker runs out. the boys take it up to the garage.... for me. oh no. Theres a transmission line leak. Ok? no biggie....right.. it gets worse. there was a tiny ding in the windshield.... it cracks from the snow. it's three inches … in from the si
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here about my car? Mr . pom.? no mechanic would touch it for 6 weeks? The VIRUS? in the mean time the  maine inspection sticker runs out... the boys take it to the garage? It needs a transmistion line leak fixed... Ok? easy peasy.  It had this tiny ding in the windshield... 3 inches from the outside of the car? drivers side...way down by the wiper blades, no one can hardly see it.. nor will it do no harm to anyone.. no Cyndi., you cant get a sticker? why not i'm thinking? Gubmint? I am so pizzed off. it's a nice car, for an old car. nice ride.. looks good. I am gonna have a nervous breakdown. in all my life? I have NEVER been without my own car. EVER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why haven't you got whole glass coverage on your insurance?  I've been through so many windshields from rocks in the salt/sand mixture I can't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to ask you about that seriously? will my insurance cover it? full? or will the deductible be more then the cost of the windshield? I have to find out? we live here? a few bad ice storms... sitting on the windshield? that's all it takes? a ding becomes a crisis.. and they're getting so fussy Ol lady? they go under the car with flash lights? Poking their fingers in places they shouldn't go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  car rape.
> My insurance agency said they automatically write in whole glass coverage around here unless you tell them not to, so hopefully yours did, too. You pay NO deductible for glass replacement.  Just give the auto glass place your insurance card and iirc there might be a two minute talk with the insurance adjuster, who asks  a couple routine questions.  Then the insurance adjuster deals with the auto glass company directly and that's the end of it for you, except making an appt. to get the windshield replaced, of course.
> 
> These days they'll even come do it in your driveway.  The sealant doesn't stink like it used to, either, and they no longer duct tape your windshield for two days.  It was amazingly fast.  I had one replaced this past winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad I asked you.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't ask me. But I've only been a property/casualty professional since Reagan's first term. So I don't have the experience to provide you. Sorry to bother you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good morning P
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm back. You know the obsurd story about the car don't you Mr  Pom? how the mechanics wouldn't touch it because of the virus. it sat 6 weeks? in the mean time... the maine inspection sticker runs out. the boys take it up to the garage.... for me. oh no. Theres a transmission line leak. Ok? no biggie....right.. it gets worse. there was a tiny ding in the windshield.... it cracks from the snow. it's three inches … in from the si
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow miss Cindy,you sure are enjoying this welcome section glad you decided to stick around.never seen someone who stayed on their own thread in the welcome section so long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two? LOLOL. I'm sort of stuck here. suspended in time... I posted a little bit down in the badlands.  I've already been accused of having a sok. which I don't.. so I was down there on that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are a little skeered here because the place is so big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Mr. Pom? I just get lost. How's the battle going today? can I follow you? or would you be skeered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even to the bathroom???? No battles here, just  jabbing and laughing. You can do whatever you want.
> 
> My fav boards are Current Events, Poli, Gen Discussion, Music obviously, and Breaking News. Occasional visits in the bowel rooms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll be back. someone might buy me a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you here about my car? Mr . pom.? no mechanic would touch it for 6 weeks? The VIRUS? in the mean time the  maine inspection sticker runs out... the boys take it to the garage? It needs a transmistion line leak fixed... Ok? easy peasy.  It had this tiny ding in the windshield... 3 inches from the outside of the car? drivers side...way down by the wiper blades, no one can hardly see it.. nor will it do no harm to anyone.. no Cyndi., you cant get a sticker? why not i'm thinking? Gubmint? I am so pizzed off. it's a nice car, for an old car. nice ride.. looks good. I am gonna have a nervous breakdown. in all my life? I have NEVER been without my own car. EVER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why haven't you got whole glass coverage on your insurance?  I've been through so many windshields from rocks in the salt/sand mixture I can't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to ask you about that seriously? will my insurance cover it? full? or will the deductible be more then the cost of the windshield? I have to find out? we live here? a few bad ice storms... sitting on the windshield? that's all it takes? a ding becomes a crisis.. and they're getting so fussy Ol lady? they go under the car with flash lights? Poking their fingers in places they shouldn't go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol  car rape.
> My insurance agency said they automatically write in whole glass coverage around here unless you tell them not to, so hopefully yours did, too. You pay NO deductible for glass replacement.  Just give the auto glass place your insurance card and iirc there might be a two minute talk with the insurance adjuster, who asks  a couple routine questions.  Then the insurance adjuster deals with the auto glass company directly and that's the end of it for you, except making an appt. to get the windshield replaced, of course.
> 
> These days they'll even come do it in your driveway.  The sealant doesn't stink like it used to, either, and they no longer duct tape your windshield for two days.  It was amazingly fast.  I had one replaced this past winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad I asked you.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't ask me. But I've only been a property/casualty professional since Reagan's first term. So I don't have the experience to provide you. Sorry to bother you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw Pom I didnt know that . Or I would have asked YOU. I thought you were more into health insurance, life things like that. I'll probably ask again later because I'm not doing it right away. I'm going to drive it a month with an expired sticker. Because the mechanic is on vacation, and i dont want to take it somewhere else ,where I'm not known. New windshield means no sticker at all LOL  well I wasn't going to say that about the badlands... easy peasy. Only thing I met there, that was frightening, was a NUN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably a secret agent, dressed in a burka.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could  be mindful. But who doesn't like to pick the dump? may find something good there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you I would post in WC only, last offer. Reason I only want that board is someone is going to try and bait me to go upstairs. You know what happens when I get baited. I get a lil ticked. Understand??...Last time. i'll only do it for you and your success there. I promise at least 5 posts per dayI
Click to expand...

I don't need no accolades. They throw me bait? you come back because I want you too?  just because of that. Is that so hard? pom?


----------



## candycorn




----------



## SootedUpCyndi

candycorn said:


>


Oh foolishness that's all, and my wc room.  Two people who cant behave themselves?


----------



## candycorn

SootedUpCyndi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh foolishness that's all, and my wc room.  Two people who cant behave themselves?
Click to expand...


I'm surprised they have let the thread go on this long.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

candycorn said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh foolishness that's all, and my wc room.  Two people who cant behave themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm surprised they have let the thread go on this long.
Click to expand...

 I have to tip toe out into the forums soon. Is that your new picture? how about I follow you everywhere.... he he he


----------



## San Souci

SootedUpCyndi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh foolishness that's all, and my wc room.  Two people who cant behave themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm surprised they have let the thread go on this long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to tip toe out into the forums soon. Is that your new picture? how about I follow you everywhere.... he he he
Click to expand...

They get a bit dicey.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

San Souci said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh foolishness that's all, and my wc room.  Two people who cant behave themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm surprised they have let the thread go on this long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to tip toe out into the forums soon. Is that your new picture? how about I follow you everywhere.... he he he
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They get a bit dicey.
Click to expand...

Dicey? Are you crazy like a fox?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

I thought this was an Ice Cream Social.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

candycorn said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh foolishness that's all, and my wc room.  Two people who cant behave themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm surprised they have let the thread go on this long.
Click to expand...

Lol. Maybe like reading it too............lol........................Cyndi knows how to pull in traffic.


----------



## Mindful

Persistence Of Memory said:


> I thought this was an Ice Cream Social.



This is a meet and greet thread.

I was thinking of a home base, as we’re all scattered in a diaspora.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Mindful said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was an Ice Cream Social.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a meet and greet thread.
> 
> I was thinking of a home base, as we’re all scattered in a diaspora.
Click to expand...

Lol. This thread is her security blanket. Maybe they can toss it to General so she doesn't freak out if they deep 6 it...lol. she might have a break down


----------



## Mindful

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was an Ice Cream Social.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a meet and greet thread.
> 
> I was thinking of a home base, as we’re all scattered in a diaspora.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. This thread is her security blanket. Maybe they can toss it to General so she doesn't freak out if they deep 6 it...lol. she might have a break down
Click to expand...


It’s not that.

Some snitch might move to have this thread purged back to its original function.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Persistence Of Memory said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh foolishness that's all, and my wc room.  Two people who cant behave themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm surprised they have let the thread go on this long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Maybe like reading it too............lol........................Cyndi knows how to pull in traffic.
Click to expand...

Maybe that's the key? you  jealous pom? is this getting dicey? HUH. where did you come from today? huh? I left alone?  don't follow me here anymore. OK?  


Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was an Ice Cream Social.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a meet and greet thread.
> 
> I was thinking of a home base, as we’re all scattered in a diaspora.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. This thread is her security blanket. Maybe they can toss it to General so she doesn't freak out if they deep 6 it...lol. she might have a break down
Click to expand...

You have no clue who backs me up POM?  I don't even a miss a beat at the badlands and you know it.. careful who you play with at other places,? POM?  be respectful POM?  don't do this?  do not be a wise arss. for once in your life. lay low...  keep your mouth shut. will you?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh foolishness that's all, and my wc room.  Two people who cant behave themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm surprised they have let the thread go on this long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Maybe like reading it too............lol........................Cyndi knows how to pull in traffic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe that's the key? you  jealous pom? is this getting dicey? HUH. where did you come from today? huh? I left alone?  don't follow me here anymore. OK?
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was an Ice Cream Social.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a meet and greet thread.
> 
> I was thinking of a home base, as we’re all scattered in a diaspora.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. This thread is her security blanket. Maybe they can toss it to General so she doesn't freak out if they deep 6 it...lol. she might have a break down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue who backs me up POM?  I don't even a miss a beat at the badlands and you know it.. careful who you play with at other places,? POM?  be respectful POM?  don't do this?  do not be a wise arss. for once in your life. lay low...  keep your mouth shut. will you?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mindful

Everyone’s spellbound.

lmao.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh foolishness that's all, and my wc room.  Two people who cant behave themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm surprised they have let the thread go on this long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Maybe like reading it too............lol........................Cyndi knows how to pull in traffic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe that's the key? you  jealous pom? is this getting dicey? HUH. where did you come from today? huh? I left alone?  don't follow me here anymore. OK?
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was an Ice Cream Social.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a meet and greet thread.
> 
> I was thinking of a home base, as we’re all scattered in a diaspora.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. This thread is her security blanket. Maybe they can toss it to General so she doesn't freak out if they deep 6 it...lol. she might have a break down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue who backs me up POM?  I don't even a miss a beat at the badlands and you know it.. careful who you play with at other places,? POM?  be respectful POM?  don't do this?  do not be a wise arss. for once in your life. lay low...  keep your mouth shut. will you?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh foolishness that's all, and my wc room.  Two people who cant behave themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm surprised they have let the thread go on this long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Maybe like reading it too............lol........................Cyndi knows how to pull in traffic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe that's the key? you  jealous pom? is this getting dicey? HUH. where did you come from today? huh? I left alone?  don't follow me here anymore. OK?
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was an Ice Cream Social.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a meet and greet thread.
> 
> I was thinking of a home base, as we’re all scattered in a diaspora.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. This thread is her security blanket. Maybe they can toss it to General so she doesn't freak out if they deep 6 it...lol. she might have a break down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue who backs me up POM?  I don't even a miss a beat at the badlands and you know it.. careful who you play with at other places,? POM?  be respectful POM?  don't do this?  do not be a wise arss. for once in your life. lay low...  keep your mouth shut. will you?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Persistence Of Memory said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh foolishness that's all, and my wc room.  Two people who cant behave themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm surprised they have let the thread go on this long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Maybe like reading it too............lol........................Cyndi knows how to pull in traffic.
Click to expand...




SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh foolishness that's all, and my wc room.  Two people who cant behave themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm surprised they have let the thread go on this long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Maybe like reading it too............lol........................Cyndi knows how to pull in traffic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe that's the key? you  jealous pom? is this getting dicey? HUH. where did you come from today? huh? I left alone?  don't follow me here anymore. OK?
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was an Ice Cream Social.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a meet and greet thread.
> 
> I was thinking of a home base, as we’re all scattered in a diaspora.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. This thread is her security blanket. Maybe they can toss it to General so she doesn't freak out if they deep 6 it...lol. she might have a break down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue who backs me up POM?  I don't even a miss a beat at the badlands and you know it.. careful who you play with at other places,? POM?  be respectful POM?  don't do this?  do not be a wise arss. for once in your life. lay low...  keep your mouth shut. will you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh foolishness that's all, and my wc room.  Two people who cant behave themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm surprised they have let the thread go on this long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Maybe like reading it too............lol........................Cyndi knows how to pull in traffic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe that's the key? you  jealous pom? is this getting dicey? HUH. where did you come from today? huh? I left alone?  don't follow me here anymore. OK?
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was an Ice Cream Social.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a meet and greet thread.
> 
> I was thinking of a home base, as we’re all scattered in a diaspora.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. This thread is her security blanket. Maybe they can toss it to General so she doesn't freak out if they deep 6 it...lol. she might have a break down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue who backs me up POM?  I don't even a miss a beat at the badlands and you know it.. careful who you play with at other places,? POM?  be respectful POM?  don't do this?  do not be a wise arss. for once in your life. lay low...  keep your mouth shut. will you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

gOD B


Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was an Ice Cream Social.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a meet and greet thread.
> 
> I was thinking of a home base, as we’re all scattered in a diaspora.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. This thread is her security blanket. Maybe they can toss it to General so she doesn't freak out if they deep 6 it...lol. she might have a break down
Click to expand...


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was an Ice Cream Social.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a meet and greet thread.
> 
> I was thinking of a home base, as we’re all scattered in a diaspora.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. This thread is her security blanket. Maybe they can toss it to General so she doesn't freak out if they deep 6 it...lol. she might have a break down
Click to expand...

I


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was an Ice Cream Social.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a meet and greet thread.
> 
> I was thinking of a home base, as we’re all scattered in a diaspora.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. This thread is her security blanket. Maybe they can toss it to General so she doesn't freak out if they deep 6 it...lol. she might have a break down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I
Click to expand...

Make fun pom?  keep on keeping ON? you have no clue... the more you run  big mouth LIBE FEE==========


Persistence Of Memory said:


> I thought this was an Ice Cream Social.


 H


Mindful said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was an Ice Cream Social.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a meet and greet thread.
> 
> I was thinking of a home base, as we’re all scattered in a diaspora.
Click to expand...


?  HERE? keep on keeping?  POM play me for a fool?  I think


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Mindful said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was an Ice Cream Social.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a meet and greet thread.
> 
> I was thinking of a home base, as we’re all scattered in a diaspora.
Click to expand...

I wanted to start a thread...............Coffee with Mindful, Cyndi, and POM. Answers to your personal problems... Like an Oprah thread.............But she wasn't excited about it.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was an Ice Cream Social.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a meet and greet thread.
> 
> I was thinking of a home base, as we’re all scattered in a diaspora.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted to start a thread...............Coffee with Mindful, Cyndi, and POM. Answers to your personal problems... Like an Oprah thread.............But she wasn't excited about it.
Click to expand...

I do like that Idea..   How about?  More like Dear Abby. We're so good at fixing our own problems. I'm sure we could help others.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was an Ice Cream Social.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a meet and greet thread.
> 
> I was thinking of a home base, as we’re all scattered in a diaspora.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted to start a thread...............Coffee with Mindful, Cyndi, and POM. Answers to your personal problems... Like an Oprah thread.............But she wasn't excited about it.
Click to expand...

POM. I did that once... I posted *Ask me Anything.* Guess what my first question was?  From a man of course.
"Why does my wife want SO many pillows on the couch" ?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Every time  I try to post here? everything goes bonkers. my computer sticks.. the words don't type? in delay. I have to change browsers? my computer  riots? the fans go haywire?  I figured it must be a very special site?  so if you see f-ups from me thats why?


----------



## flacaltenn

Mindful said:


> Everyone’s spellbound.
> 
> lmao.



Kinda maybe..  More concerned the 2 of you are coordinating an attack on the Mod room... Gettin' all beer'd up and "making lists" and stuff..  LOL.... This isn't a "Thelma and Louise" kind of trip is it??? 

What's the code name for this operation??  Lemme guess -- Operation Black Fly...   Welcome to Cyndi...   Mindful will get you oriented...


----------



## Mindful

flacaltenn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone’s spellbound.
> 
> lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda maybe..  More concerned the 2 of you are coordinating an attack on the Mod room... Gettin' all beer'd up and "making lists" and stuff..  LOL.... This isn't a "Thelma and Louise" kind of trip is it???
> 
> What's the code name for this operation??  Lemme guess -- Operation Black Fly...   Welcome to Cyndi...   Mindful will get you oriented...
Click to expand...


I wouldn’t attack you, Flacaltenn. You should know that.





I was trying to get a safe room set up, maybe a panic room; where all miscreants  could rest their weary limbs, free from the bickering and sniping so rampant in other areas. Rather like a home base.

I was wondering what to call it.

The Haven, or the Twilight Zone.


----------



## flacaltenn

Mindful said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone’s spellbound.
> 
> lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda maybe..  More concerned the 2 of you are coordinating an attack on the Mod room... Gettin' all beer'd up and "making lists" and stuff..  LOL.... This isn't a "Thelma and Louise" kind of trip is it???
> 
> What's the code name for this operation??  Lemme guess -- Operation Black Fly...   Welcome to Cyndi...   Mindful will get you oriented...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t attack you, Flacaltenn. You should know that.
> View attachment 359519
> 
> 
> I was trying to get a safe room set up, maybe a panic room; where all miscreants  could rest their weary limbs, free from the bickering and sniping so rampant in other areas. Rather like a home base.
> 
> I was wondering what to call it.
> 
> The Haven, or the Twilight Zone.
Click to expand...


You can do that in the Lounge.. Liquor licenses tho are hard to get I'm told.  

You ever read Atlas Shrugged?  It's been on my mind lately...  How about "Galt's Gulch"????? LOL... You'd be accused of being one them bloddy libertarians like me...


----------



## Mindful

flacaltenn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone’s spellbound.
> 
> lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda maybe..  More concerned the 2 of you are coordinating an attack on the Mod room... Gettin' all beer'd up and "making lists" and stuff..  LOL.... This isn't a "Thelma and Louise" kind of trip is it???
> 
> What's the code name for this operation??  Lemme guess -- Operation Black Fly...   Welcome to Cyndi...   Mindful will get you oriented...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t attack you, Flacaltenn. You should know that.
> View attachment 359519
> 
> 
> I was trying to get a safe room set up, maybe a panic room; where all miscreants  could rest their weary limbs, free from the bickering and sniping so rampant in other areas. Rather like a home base.
> 
> I was wondering what to call it.
> 
> The Haven, or the Twilight Zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can do that in the Lounge.. Liquor licenses tho are hard to get I'm told.
> 
> You ever read Atlas Shrugged?  It's been on my mind lately...  How about "Galt's Gulch"????? LOL... You'd be accused of being one them bloddy libertarians like me...
Click to expand...


I know. But we can’t misbehave in there.

And we need an outlet during these trying times.

I’ve only ever read The Virtue of Selfishness. My daughter bought it for me because she thought I’d like it.

A libertarian? I had an argument with a policeman yesterday for making me put my face shield on. Outside!


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

flacaltenn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone’s spellbound.
> 
> lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda maybe..  More concerned the 2 of you are coordinating an attack on the Mod room... Gettin' all beer'd up and "making lists" and stuff..  LOL.... This isn't a "Thelma and Louise" kind of trip is it???
> 
> What's the code name for this operation??  Lemme guess -- Operation Black Fly...   Welcome to Cyndi...   Mindful will get you oriented...
Click to expand...

Hi! now this is getting too funny. Maybe it could be a like Thelma and Louise. But didn't they fly off a cliff? no, its Operation Fruit Flies. Comes right out of the keg. If your a guy, maybe you will make "The list"? LOLOL


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone’s spellbound.
> 
> lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda maybe..  More concerned the 2 of you are coordinating an attack on the Mod room... Gettin' all beer'd up and "making lists" and stuff..  LOL.... This isn't a "Thelma and Louise" kind of trip is it???
> 
> What's the code name for this operation??  Lemme guess -- Operation Black Fly...   Welcome to Cyndi...   Mindful will get you oriented...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! now this is getting too funny. Maybe it could be a like Thelma and Louise. But didn't they fly off a cliff? no, its Operation Fruit Flies. Comes right out of the keg. If your a guy, maybe you will make "The list"? LOLOL
Click to expand...

Come down to the badlands? you rascal? you already made my list. your right on the top of the list? god have mercy on your soul? run for the hills? LOL omg?


----------



## flacaltenn

SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone’s spellbound.
> 
> lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda maybe..  More concerned the 2 of you are coordinating an attack on the Mod room... Gettin' all beer'd up and "making lists" and stuff..  LOL.... This isn't a "Thelma and Louise" kind of trip is it???
> 
> What's the code name for this operation??  Lemme guess -- Operation Black Fly...   Welcome to Cyndi...   Mindful will get you oriented...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! now this is getting too funny. Maybe it could be a like Thelma and Louise. But didn't they fly off a cliff? no, its Operation Fruit Flies. Comes right out of the keg. If your a guy, maybe you will make "The list"? LOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come down to the badlands? you rascal? you already made my list. your right on the top of the list? god have mercy on your soul? run for the hills? LOL omg?
Click to expand...


I'm usually am an "A-lister"...  But if you and Mindful want to slum around in Badlands with me -- I'll pencil you in....


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Mindful said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone’s spellbound.
> 
> lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda maybe..  More concerned the 2 of you are coordinating an attack on the Mod room... Gettin' all beer'd up and "making lists" and stuff..  LOL.... This isn't a "Thelma and Louise" kind of trip is it???
> 
> What's the code name for this operation??  Lemme guess -- Operation Black Fly...   Welcome to Cyndi...   Mindful will get you oriented...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t attack you, Flacaltenn. You should know that.
> View attachment 359519
> 
> 
> I was trying to get a safe room set up, maybe a panic room; where all miscreants  could rest their weary limbs, free from the bickering and sniping so rampant in other areas. Rather like a home base.
> 
> I was wondering what to call it.
> 
> The Haven, or the Twilight Zone.
Click to expand...

I want to start a thread in the lounge.....Coffee with Mindful, Cyndi and POM. Answers to your personal problems. Like a Dear Abby with one set of testicles calming any hysterics abound. Like one of those French 3sum kinda thingeys

Cyndi.  I had to put you on pause a spell here. The Dump down yonder is making you spazz too much on me. I have a wife already for that


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone’s spellbound.
> 
> lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda maybe..  More concerned the 2 of you are coordinating an attack on the Mod room... Gettin' all beer'd up and "making lists" and stuff..  LOL.... This isn't a "Thelma and Louise" kind of trip is it???
> 
> What's the code name for this operation??  Lemme guess -- Operation Black Fly...   Welcome to Cyndi...   Mindful will get you oriented...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t attack you, Flacaltenn. You should know that.
> View attachment 359519
> 
> 
> I was trying to get a safe room set up, maybe a panic room; where all miscreants  could rest their weary limbs, free from the bickering and sniping so rampant in other areas. Rather like a home base.
> 
> I was wondering what to call it.
> 
> The Haven, or the Twilight Zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to start a thread in the lounge.....Coffee with Mindful, Cyndi and POM. Answers to your personal problems. Like a Dear Abby with one set of testicles calming any hysterics abound. Like one of those French 3sum kinda thingeys
> 
> Cyndi.  I had to put you on pause a spell here. The Dump down yonder is making you spazz too much on me. I have a wife already for that
Click to expand...

Chill out handsome,  Don't be so uptight. I've been a bad girl. you shouldn't be looking?


----------



## Mindful

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone’s spellbound.
> 
> lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda maybe..  More concerned the 2 of you are coordinating an attack on the Mod room... Gettin' all beer'd up and "making lists" and stuff..  LOL.... This isn't a "Thelma and Louise" kind of trip is it???
> 
> What's the code name for this operation??  Lemme guess -- Operation Black Fly...   Welcome to Cyndi...   Mindful will get you oriented...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t attack you, Flacaltenn. You should know that.
> View attachment 359519
> 
> 
> I was trying to get a safe room set up, maybe a panic room; where all miscreants  could rest their weary limbs, free from the bickering and sniping so rampant in other areas. Rather like a home base.
> 
> I was wondering what to call it.
> 
> The Haven, or the Twilight Zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to start a thread in the lounge.....Coffee with Mindful, Cyndi and POM. Answers to your personal problems. Like a Dear Abby with one set of testicles calming any hysterics abound. Like one of those French 3sum kinda thingeys
> 
> Cyndi.  I had to put you on pause a spell here. The Dump down yonder is making you spazz too much on me. I have a wife already for that
Click to expand...


You can’t be disgraceful in there.  I started  TheTwilight Zone in The Badlands for that.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

He needs a rest.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

flacaltenn said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone’s spellbound.
> 
> lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda maybe..  More concerned the 2 of you are coordinating an attack on the Mod room... Gettin' all beer'd up and "making lists" and stuff..  LOL.... This isn't a "Thelma and Louise" kind of trip is it???
> 
> What's the code name for this operation??  Lemme guess -- Operation Black Fly...   Welcome to Cyndi...   Mindful will get you oriented...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! now this is getting too funny. Maybe it could be a like Thelma and Louise. But didn't they fly off a cliff? no, its Operation Fruit Flies. Comes right out of the keg. If your a guy, maybe you will make "The list"? LOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come down to the badlands? you rascal? you already made my list. your right on the top of the list? god have mercy on your soul? run for the hills? LOL omg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm usually am an "A-lister"...  But if you and Mindful want to slum around in Badlands with me -- I'll pencil you in....
Click to expand...

What's an A lister? promises promises.  Pencil us in. LOL we like men with authority.


----------



## Mindful

SootedUpCyndi said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone’s spellbound.
> 
> lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda maybe..  More concerned the 2 of you are coordinating an attack on the Mod room... Gettin' all beer'd up and "making lists" and stuff..  LOL.... This isn't a "Thelma and Louise" kind of trip is it???
> 
> What's the code name for this operation??  Lemme guess -- Operation Black Fly...   Welcome to Cyndi...   Mindful will get you oriented...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! now this is getting too funny. Maybe it could be a like Thelma and Louise. But didn't they fly off a cliff? no, its Operation Fruit Flies. Comes right out of the keg. If your a guy, maybe you will make "The list"? LOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come down to the badlands? you rascal? you already made my list. your right on the top of the list? god have mercy on your soul? run for the hills? LOL omg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm usually am an "A-lister"...  But if you and Mindful want to slum around in Badlands with me -- I'll pencil you in....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's an A lister? promises promises.  Pencil us in. LOL we like men with authority.
Click to expand...


Michael Douglas, Brad Pitt. Those sort of people.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Mindful said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone’s spellbound.
> 
> lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda maybe..  More concerned the 2 of you are coordinating an attack on the Mod room... Gettin' all beer'd up and "making lists" and stuff..  LOL.... This isn't a "Thelma and Louise" kind of trip is it???
> 
> What's the code name for this operation??  Lemme guess -- Operation Black Fly...   Welcome to Cyndi...   Mindful will get you oriented...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! now this is getting too funny. Maybe it could be a like Thelma and Louise. But didn't they fly off a cliff? no, its Operation Fruit Flies. Comes right out of the keg. If your a guy, maybe you will make "The list"? LOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come down to the badlands? you rascal? you already made my list. your right on the top of the list? god have mercy on your soul? run for the hills? LOL omg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm usually am an "A-lister"...  But if you and Mindful want to slum around in Badlands with me -- I'll pencil you in....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's an A lister? promises promises.  Pencil us in. LOL we like men with authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michael Douglas, Brad Pitt. Those sort of people.
Click to expand...

I see all those famous people posting. You mean they're not real?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Mindful said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone’s spellbound.
> 
> lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda maybe..  More concerned the 2 of you are coordinating an attack on the Mod room... Gettin' all beer'd up and "making lists" and stuff..  LOL.... This isn't a "Thelma and Louise" kind of trip is it???
> 
> What's the code name for this operation??  Lemme guess -- Operation Black Fly...   Welcome to Cyndi...   Mindful will get you oriented...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t attack you, Flacaltenn. You should know that.
> View attachment 359519
> 
> 
> I was trying to get a safe room set up, maybe a panic room; where all miscreants  could rest their weary limbs, free from the bickering and sniping so rampant in other areas. Rather like a home base.
> 
> I was wondering what to call it.
> 
> The Haven, or the Twilight Zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to start a thread in the lounge.....Coffee with Mindful, Cyndi and POM. Answers to your personal problems. Like a Dear Abby with one set of testicles calming any hysterics abound. Like one of those French 3sum kinda thingeys
> 
> Cyndi.  I had to put you on pause a spell here. The Dump down yonder is making you spazz too much on me. I have a wife already for that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can’t be disgraceful in there.  I started  TheTwilight Zone in The Badlands for that.
Click to expand...

Disgraceful.....LOL. I am elegant. I was only kidding about the thread. Don't think I was ever in The Lounge before, maybe one year I will. Lol


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone’s spellbound.
> 
> lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda maybe..  More concerned the 2 of you are coordinating an attack on the Mod room... Gettin' all beer'd up and "making lists" and stuff..  LOL.... This isn't a "Thelma and Louise" kind of trip is it???
> 
> What's the code name for this operation??  Lemme guess -- Operation Black Fly...   Welcome to Cyndi...   Mindful will get you oriented...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t attack you, Flacaltenn. You should know that.
> View attachment 359519
> 
> 
> I was trying to get a safe room set up, maybe a panic room; where all miscreants  could rest their weary limbs, free from the bickering and sniping so rampant in other areas. Rather like a home base.
> 
> I was wondering what to call it.
> 
> The Haven, or the Twilight Zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to start a thread in the lounge.....Coffee with Mindful, Cyndi and POM. Answers to your personal problems. Like a Dear Abby with one set of testicles calming any hysterics abound. Like one of those French 3sum kinda thingeys
> 
> Cyndi.  I had to put you on pause a spell here. The Dump down yonder is making you spazz too much on me. I have a wife already for that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can’t be disgraceful in there.  I started  TheTwilight Zone in The Badlands for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disgraceful.....LOL. I am elegant. I was only kidding about the thread. Don't think I was ever in The Lounge before, maybe one year I will. Lol
Click to expand...

good morning Mr.elegant? if you say so. Seriously we have a thread in the badlands now.   Mindfull...She's the boss.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Welcome.

Hope you have a long and enjoyable stay.

*****HAPPY SMILE*****


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 360848
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Hope you have a long and enjoyable stay.
> 
> *****HAPPY SMILE*****


Thank you. I'm trying to lay low up here... But oh no. You people keep baiting me back and waking me up.  Don't blame me. LOL


----------



## ezratorton

Hi, kitty!


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

ezratorton said:


> Hi, kitty!


hi hottie? you trying to get me in trouble...? I think you maybe on the wrong thread? i'm not the orange kitty.. he's a few threads down.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 360848
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Hope you have a long and enjoyable stay.
> 
> *****HAPPY SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'm trying to lay low up here... But oh no. You people keep baiting me back and waking me up.  Don't blame me. LOL
Click to expand...





*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Damaged Eagle said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 360848
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Hope you have a long and enjoyable stay.
> 
> *****HAPPY SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'm trying to lay low up here... But oh no. You people keep baiting me back and waking me up.  Don't blame me. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 362563
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
Click to expand...

Ok? At the risk of sounding stoopid? It Is sunday right? I'm not sure. What did WE do all weekend??? Please don't tell me. Sounded good in the song...  if it's that  good, we can do it again next weekend?


----------



## miketx

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings


Cyndi, did you by chance get "sooted up" hanging out with dick Van Dyke when he was a chimney sweep?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 360848
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Hope you have a long and enjoyable stay.
> 
> *****HAPPY SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'm trying to lay low up here... But oh no. You people keep baiting me back and waking me up.  Don't blame me. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 362563
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok? At the risk of sounding stoopid? It Is sunday right? I'm not sure. What did WE do all weekend??? Please don't tell me. Sounded good in the song...  if it's that  good, we can do it again next weekend?
Click to expand...

Better yet? how about we take the week off.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

miketx said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Cyndi, did you by chance get "sooted up" hanging out with dick Van Dyke when he was a chimney sweep?
Click to expand...

That's where the name comes from. You are very smart. I was cleaning, or helping the oil burner guy clean the furnace.. so we had problems with it and I joined a havoc board for advice.. signed in as Sooted up cyndi.. poor guys... it wasn't long before they were losing patience with me.. because i am a silly chick.. I got the heck outta there fast. and kept the name.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Cyndi, did you by chance get "sooted up" hanging out with dick Van Dyke when he was a chimney sweep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's where the name comes from. You are very smart. I was cleaning, or helping the oil burner guy clean the furnace.. so we had problems with it and I joined a havoc board for advice.. signed in as Sooted up cyndi.. poor guys... it wasn't long before they were losing patience with me.. because i am a silly chick.. I got the heck outta there fast. and kept the name.
Click to expand...

They were getting mad at me.. LOL "you cant hook up your wood furnace in with the oil furnace flu!!" HUH. why not? "you;ll set the house on fire" . actually that's not true. One burns the other off.. clean chimney. none the less, I didn't argue... I fled.


----------



## miketx

SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Cyndi, did you by chance get "sooted up" hanging out with dick Van Dyke when he was a chimney sweep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's where the name comes from. You are very smart. I was cleaning, or helping the oil burner guy clean the furnace.. so we had problems with it and I joined a havoc board for advice.. signed in as Sooted up cyndi.. poor guys... it wasn't long before they were losing patience with me.. because i am a silly chick.. I got the heck outta there fast. and kept the name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were getting mad at me.. LOL "you cant hook up your wood furnace in with the oil furnace flu!!" HUH. why not? "you;ll set the house on fire" . actually that's not true. One burns the other off.. clean chimney. none the less, I didn't argue... I fled.
Click to expand...

It's ok, you're kind of an old lady aren't you?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

miketx said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Cyndi, did you by chance get "sooted up" hanging out with dick Van Dyke when he was a chimney sweep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's where the name comes from. You are very smart. I was cleaning, or helping the oil burner guy clean the furnace.. so we had problems with it and I joined a havoc board for advice.. signed in as Sooted up cyndi.. poor guys... it wasn't long before they were losing patience with me.. because i am a silly chick.. I got the heck outta there fast. and kept the name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were getting mad at me.. LOL "you cant hook up your wood furnace in with the oil furnace flu!!" HUH. why not? "you;ll set the house on fire" . actually that's not true. One burns the other off.. clean chimney. none the less, I didn't argue... I fled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok, you're kind of an old lady aren't you?
Click to expand...

LOL. I'm in my late 50's. cant help that, life happens.


----------



## Mindful

SootedUpCyndi said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Cyndi, did you by chance get "sooted up" hanging out with dick Van Dyke when he was a chimney sweep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's where the name comes from. You are very smart. I was cleaning, or helping the oil burner guy clean the furnace.. so we had problems with it and I joined a havoc board for advice.. signed in as Sooted up cyndi.. poor guys... it wasn't long before they were losing patience with me.. because i am a silly chick.. I got the heck outta there fast. and kept the name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were getting mad at me.. LOL "you cant hook up your wood furnace in with the oil furnace flu!!" HUH. why not? "you;ll set the house on fire" . actually that's not true. One burns the other off.. clean chimney. none the less, I didn't argue... I fled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok, you're kind of an old lady aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. I'm in my late 50's. cant help that, life happens.
Click to expand...


I’m going to bed now, with Netflix.

Binging can become addictive.

Though I’m thinking of running away to Zanzibar.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 360848
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Hope you have a long and enjoyable stay.
> 
> *****HAPPY SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'm trying to lay low up here... But oh no. You people keep baiting me back and waking me up.  Don't blame me. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 362563
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok? At the risk of sounding stoopid? It Is sunday right? I'm not sure. What did WE do all weekend??? Please don't tell me. Sounded good in the song...  if it's that  good, we can do it again next weekend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better yet? how about we take the week off.
Click to expand...






That might work...

*****SMILE*****


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Damaged Eagle said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 360848
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Hope you have a long and enjoyable stay.
> 
> *****HAPPY SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'm trying to lay low up here... But oh no. You people keep baiting me back and waking me up.  Don't blame me. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 362563
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok? At the risk of sounding stoopid? It Is sunday right? I'm not sure. What did WE do all weekend??? Please don't tell me. Sounded good in the song...  if it's that  good, we can do it again next weekend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better yet? how about we take the week off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 363519
> 
> That might work...
> 
> *****SMILE*****
Click to expand...

Oh you are definitely moving up to the top of the list. It has to approved with Mindful first. I think she'll be good with it.


----------



## Mindful

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 360848
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Hope you have a long and enjoyable stay.
> 
> *****HAPPY SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'm trying to lay low up here... But oh no. You people keep baiting me back and waking me up.  Don't blame me. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 362563
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok? At the risk of sounding stoopid? It Is sunday right? I'm not sure. What did WE do all weekend??? Please don't tell me. Sounded good in the song...  if it's that  good, we can do it again next weekend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better yet? how about we take the week off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 363519
> 
> That might work...
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you are definitely moving up to the top of the list. It has to approved with Mindful first. I think she'll be good with it.
Click to expand...


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Mindful said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 360848
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Hope you have a long and enjoyable stay.
> 
> *****HAPPY SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'm trying to lay low up here... But oh no. You people keep baiting me back and waking me up.  Don't blame me. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 362563
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok? At the risk of sounding stoopid? It Is sunday right? I'm not sure. What did WE do all weekend??? Please don't tell me. Sounded good in the song...  if it's that  good, we can do it again next weekend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better yet? how about we take the week off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 363519
> 
> That might work...
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you are definitely moving up to the top of the list. It has to approved with Mindful first. I think she'll be good with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 363522
Click to expand...

So you agree? Top of the list for him. he he he  he


----------



## Mindful

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 360848
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Hope you have a long and enjoyable stay.
> 
> *****HAPPY SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'm trying to lay low up here... But oh no. You people keep baiting me back and waking me up.  Don't blame me. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 362563
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok? At the risk of sounding stoopid? It Is sunday right? I'm not sure. What did WE do all weekend??? Please don't tell me. Sounded good in the song...  if it's that  good, we can do it again next weekend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better yet? how about we take the week off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 363519
> 
> That might work...
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you are definitely moving up to the top of the list. It has to approved with Mindful first. I think she'll be good with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 363522
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree? Top of the list for him. he he he  he
Click to expand...


I don’t know him very well.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Mindful said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 360848
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Hope you have a long and enjoyable stay.
> 
> *****HAPPY SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'm trying to lay low up here... But oh no. You people keep baiting me back and waking me up.  Don't blame me. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 362563
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok? At the risk of sounding stoopid? It Is sunday right? I'm not sure. What did WE do all weekend??? Please don't tell me. Sounded good in the song...  if it's that  good, we can do it again next weekend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better yet? how about we take the week off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 363519
> 
> That might work...
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you are definitely moving up to the top of the list. It has to approved with Mindful first. I think she'll be good with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 363522
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree? Top of the list for him. he he he  he
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t know him very well.
Click to expand...

So. neither do I . Yet.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 360848
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Hope you have a long and enjoyable stay.
> 
> *****HAPPY SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'm trying to lay low up here... But oh no. You people keep baiting me back and waking me up.  Don't blame me. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 362563
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok? At the risk of sounding stoopid? It Is sunday right? I'm not sure. What did WE do all weekend??? Please don't tell me. Sounded good in the song...  if it's that  good, we can do it again next weekend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better yet? how about we take the week off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 363519
> 
> That might work...
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you are definitely moving up to the top of the list. It has to approved with Mindful first. I think she'll be good with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 363522
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree? Top of the list for him. he he he  he
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t know him very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So. neither do I . Yet.
Click to expand...

Mindful! POM is behaving naughty!


----------



## Mindful

SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 360848
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Hope you have a long and enjoyable stay.
> 
> *****HAPPY SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'm trying to lay low up here... But oh no. You people keep baiting me back and waking me up.  Don't blame me. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 362563
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok? At the risk of sounding stoopid? It Is sunday right? I'm not sure. What did WE do all weekend??? Please don't tell me. Sounded good in the song...  if it's that  good, we can do it again next weekend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better yet? how about we take the week off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 363519
> 
> That might work...
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you are definitely moving up to the top of the list. It has to approved with Mindful first. I think she'll be good with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 363522
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree? Top of the list for him. he he he  he
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t know him very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So. neither do I . Yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mindful! POM is behaving naughty!
Click to expand...


I’ve seen worse.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Mindful said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 360848
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Hope you have a long and enjoyable stay.
> 
> *****HAPPY SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'm trying to lay low up here... But oh no. You people keep baiting me back and waking me up.  Don't blame me. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 362563
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok? At the risk of sounding stoopid? It Is sunday right? I'm not sure. What did WE do all weekend??? Please don't tell me. Sounded good in the song...  if it's that  good, we can do it again next weekend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better yet? how about we take the week off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 363519
> 
> That might work...
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you are definitely moving up to the top of the list. It has to approved with Mindful first. I think she'll be good with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 363522
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree? Top of the list for him. he he he  he
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t know him very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So. neither do I . Yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mindful! POM is behaving naughty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ve seen worse.
Click to expand...

I haven't? so what should we do with him? punish him or reward him?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 360848
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Hope you have a long and enjoyable stay.
> 
> *****HAPPY SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'm trying to lay low up here... But oh no. You people keep baiting me back and waking me up.  Don't blame me. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 362563
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok? At the risk of sounding stoopid? It Is sunday right? I'm not sure. What did WE do all weekend??? Please don't tell me. Sounded good in the song...  if it's that  good, we can do it again next weekend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better yet? how about we take the week off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 363519
> 
> That might work...
> 
> *****SMILE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you are definitely moving up to the top of the list. It has to approved with Mindful first. I think she'll be good with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 363522
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree? Top of the list for him. he he he  he
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t know him very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So. neither do I . Yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mindful! POM is behaving naughty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ve seen worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't? so what should we do with him? punish him or reward him?
Click to expand...

Mindful.. I just caught POM. lolol... pm.


----------



## Dagosa

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings


Same area. Just don’t get stuck with a trump sticker on your car. We’ll call you a tow truck but we won’t stop.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Dagosa said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Same area. Just don’t get stuck with a trump sticker on your car. We’ll call you a tow truck but we won’t stop.
Click to expand...

Last election for fun.. I had a Trump Bumper sticker on the right? and a Bernie on the left? This election I have no inspection sticker on the windshield at all?  sorry officer, i didnt notice.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Dagosa said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Same area. Just don’t get stuck with a trump sticker on your car. We’ll call you a tow truck but we won’t stop.
Click to expand...

Dont you have a tow truck? I didnt think so. Because I called 1-800 Dagosa? and no one picked up the phone.. I had to walk. darn you!


----------



## Dagosa

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Same area. Just don’t get stuck with a trump sticker on your car. We’ll call you a tow truck but we won’t stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont you have a tow truck? I didnt think so. Because I called 1-800 Dagosa? and no one picked up the phone.. I had to walk. darn you!
Click to expand...

We live in the woods....so we’re prepared for most  emergencies except for people talking politics.


----------



## Dagosa

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Same area. Just don’t get stuck with a trump sticker on your car. We’ll call you a tow truck but we won’t stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last election for fun.. I had a Trump Bumper sticker on the right? and a Bernie on the left? This election I have no inspection sticker on the windshield at all?  sorry officer, i didnt notice.
Click to expand...




SootedUpCyndi said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Same area. Just don’t get stuck with a trump sticker on your car. We’ll call you a tow truck but we won’t stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last election for fun.. I had a Trump Bumper sticker on the right? and a Bernie on the left? This election I have no inspection sticker on the windshield at all?  sorry officer, i didnt notice.
Click to expand...

Safer just to have no sticker......maybe a 4wd, but no,opinions. Save that for forums and people you never see again.


----------



## Dagosa

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Same area. Just don’t get stuck with a trump sticker on your car. We’ll call you a tow truck but we won’t stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last election for fun.. I had a Trump Bumper sticker on the right? and a Bernie on the left? This election I have no inspection sticker on the windshield at all?  sorry officer, i didnt notice.
Click to expand...

Bernie is my man. How one can put him on the same car as trump, is scary. They aren’t on the same planet.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Dagosa said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Same area. Just don’t get stuck with a trump sticker on your car. We’ll call you a tow truck but we won’t stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last election for fun.. I had a Trump Bumper sticker on the right? and a Bernie on the left? This election I have no inspection sticker on the windshield at all?  sorry officer, i didnt notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bernie is my man. How one can put him on the same car as trump, is scary. They aren’t on the same planet.
Click to expand...

Different sides of the bumper silly. I think the bernie one did fall off and get stuck under the tire.


----------



## Dagosa

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Same area. Just don’t get stuck with a trump sticker on your car. We’ll call you a tow truck but we won’t stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last election for fun.. I had a Trump Bumper sticker on the right? and a Bernie on the left? This election I have no inspection sticker on the windshield at all?  sorry officer, i didnt notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bernie is my man. How one can put him on the same car as trump, is scary. They aren’t on the same planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different sides of the bumper silly. I think the bernie one did fall off and get stuck under the tire.
Click to expand...




SootedUpCyndi said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Same area. Just don’t get stuck with a trump sticker on your car. We’ll call you a tow truck but we won’t stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last election for fun.. I had a Trump Bumper sticker on the right? and a Bernie on the left? This election I have no inspection sticker on the windshield at all?  sorry officer, i didnt notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bernie is my man. How one can put him on the same car as trump, is scary. They aren’t on the same planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different sides of the bumper silly. I think the bernie one did fall off and get stuck under the tire.
Click to expand...




SootedUpCyndi said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Same area. Just don’t get stuck with a trump sticker on your car. We’ll call you a tow truck but we won’t stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last election for fun.. I had a Trump Bumper sticker on the right? and a Bernie on the left? This election I have no inspection sticker on the windshield at all?  sorry officer, i didnt notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bernie is my man. How one can put him on the same car as trump, is scary. They aren’t on the same planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different sides of the bumper silly. I think the bernie one did fall off and get stuck under the tire.
Click to expand...

That’s because the left side of the car faces traffic and gets all the abuse. The left always does. They don’t hide on the ditch side like the right and do nothing.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Dagosa said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Same area. Just don’t get stuck with a trump sticker on your car. We’ll call you a tow truck but we won’t stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last election for fun.. I had a Trump Bumper sticker on the right? and a Bernie on the left? This election I have no inspection sticker on the windshield at all?  sorry officer, i didnt notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bernie is my man. How one can put him on the same car as trump, is scary. They aren’t on the same planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different sides of the bumper silly. I think the bernie one did fall off and get stuck under the tire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same area. Just don’t get stuck with a trump sticker on your car. We’ll call you a tow truck but we won’t stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last election for fun.. I had a Trump Bumper sticker on the right? and a Bernie on the left? This election I have no inspection sticker on the windshield at all?  sorry officer, i didnt notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bernie is my man. How one can put him on the same car as trump, is scary. They aren’t on the same planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different sides of the bumper silly. I think the bernie one did fall off and get stuck under the tire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same area. Just don’t get stuck with a trump sticker on your car. We’ll call you a tow truck but we won’t stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last election for fun.. I had a Trump Bumper sticker on the right? and a Bernie on the left? This election I have no inspection sticker on the windshield at all?  sorry officer, i didnt notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bernie is my man. How one can put him on the same car as trump, is scary. They aren’t on the same planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different sides of the bumper silly. I think the bernie one did fall off and get stuck under the tire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because the left side of the car faces traffic and gets all the abuse. The left always does. They don’t hide on the ditch side like the right and do nothing.
Click to expand...




Dagosa said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> 
> 
> Same area. Just don’t get stuck with a trump sticker on your car. We’ll call you a tow truck but we won’t stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last election for fun.. I had a Trump Bumper sticker on the right? and a Bernie on the left? This election I have no inspection sticker on the windshield at all?  sorry officer, i didnt notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bernie is my man. How one can put him on the same car as trump, is scary. They aren’t on the same planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different sides of the bumper silly. I think the bernie one did fall off and get stuck under the tire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same area. Just don’t get stuck with a trump sticker on your car. We’ll call you a tow truck but we won’t stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last election for fun.. I had a Trump Bumper sticker on the right? and a Bernie on the left? This election I have no inspection sticker on the windshield at all?  sorry officer, i didnt notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bernie is my man. How one can put him on the same car as trump, is scary. They aren’t on the same planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different sides of the bumper silly. I think the bernie one did fall off and get stuck under the tire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Cyndi and I come from the land of snow and moose. I consider myself a deplorable conservative, with some liberal points of view. Love to talk politics and have fun while doing it.  greetings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same area. Just don’t get stuck with a trump sticker on your car. We’ll call you a tow truck but we won’t stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last election for fun.. I had a Trump Bumper sticker on the right? and a Bernie on the left? This election I have no inspection sticker on the windshield at all?  sorry officer, i didnt notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bernie is my man. How one can put him on the same car as trump, is scary. They aren’t on the same planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different sides of the bumper silly. I think the bernie one did fall off and get stuck under the tire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s because the left side of the car faces traffic and gets all the abuse. The left always does. They don’t hide on the ditch side like the right and do nothing.
> [/QUOTE
> ha ha ha remember I laughed now? but I will see you cry come nov 4.
Click to expand...


----------



## petro

Congratulations Cyndi, the longest Introduction thread, ever. 

Hell, I can't even get my threads over 5 pages.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

petro said:


> Congratulations Cyndi, the longest Introduction thread, ever.
> 
> Hell, I can't even get my threads over 5 pages.


Your not a cartoon thats why. Hey some day when it's quiet, we have to tell more restaurant horror tales? FUN


----------



## Damaged Eagle

SootedUpCyndi said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Cyndi, the longest Introduction thread, ever.
> 
> Hell, I can't even get my threads over 5 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your not a cartoon thats why. Hey some day when it's quiet, we have to tell more restaurant horror tales? FUN
Click to expand...







That would be fun. Start a thread about that subject in the Food & Wine forum and I'm in.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## petro

Been watching your conversation with dagosa.
Since Old Lady is gone, I will provide new refreshments since this thread is so long and her goodies are stale...
Enjoy folks...


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Damaged Eagle said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Cyndi, the longest Introduction thread, ever.
> 
> Hell, I can't even get my threads over 5 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your not a cartoon thats why. Hey some day when it's quiet, we have to tell more restaurant horror tales? FUN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 366163
> 
> That would be fun. Start a thread about that subject in the Food & Wine forum and I'm in.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
Click to expand...

there you are! Ruh Roh


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

petro said:


> Been watching your conversation with dagosa.
> Since Old Lady is gone, I will provide new refreshments since this thread is so long and her goodies are stale...View attachment 366167
> Enjoy folks...


Yea we had bosses from hell didnt we petro? Someday I'll tell you the story about the 60 motorcycle guys that came in and I was the only one there. skeeered. I gave em all free beer. LOLOLOL


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Damaged Eagle said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Cyndi, the longest Introduction thread, ever.
> 
> Hell, I can't even get my threads over 5 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your not a cartoon thats why. Hey some day when it's quiet, we have to tell more restaurant horror tales? FUN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 366163
> 
> That would be fun. Start a thread about that subject in the Food & Wine forum and I'm in.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
Click to expand...

When you get a little bored? You post first. i'll come outta hiding. Other then that ? I wouldn't want to be accused of trolling you? LOL


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Cyndi, the longest Introduction thread, ever.
> 
> Hell, I can't even get my threads over 5 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your not a cartoon thats why. Hey some day when it's quiet, we have to tell more restaurant horror tales? FUN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 366163
> 
> That would be fun. Start a thread about that subject in the Food & Wine forum and I'm in.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you get a little bored? You post first. i'll come outta hiding. Other then that ? I wouldn't want to be accused of trolling you? LOL
Click to expand...




SootedUpCyndi said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Cyndi, the longest Introduction thread, ever.
> 
> Hell, I can't even get my threads over 5 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your not a cartoon thats why. Hey some day when it's quiet, we have to tell more restaurant horror tales? FUN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 366163
> 
> That would be fun. Start a thread about that subject in the Food & Wine forum and I'm in.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you get a little bored? You post first. i'll come outta hiding. Other then that ? I wouldn't want to be accused of trolling you? LOL
Click to expand...

MIKE mike where are you grouchy?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Cyndi, the longest Introduction thread, ever.
> 
> Hell, I can't even get my threads over 5 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your not a cartoon thats why. Hey some day when it's quiet, we have to tell more restaurant horror tales? FUN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 366163
> 
> That would be fun. Start a thread about that subject in the Food & Wine forum and I'm in.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you get a little bored? You post first. i'll come outta hiding. Other then that ? I wouldn't want to be accused of trolling you? LOL
Click to expand...

Folks. I've known this little doll for a spell. Her disarming unassuming nature will nuetralize you no matter what a scumbag you are. She's a 92 pound soaking wet dynamo

Proof????...How many mods would let an intro thread go on this long.BAWWWWWHAHA!!! She bitch slapped ya mods and ya durnt even know it
.
I dare ya to deep six this thread...lol


----------



## Shawnee_b

Dagosa said:


> Bernie is my man. How one can put him on the same car as trump, is scary. They aren’t on the same planet.



Call Bernie and remind him what planet he is on, he forgot.


----------



## Dagosa

Shawnee_b said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie is my man. How one can put him on the same car as trump, is scary. They aren’t on the same planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Bernie and remind him what planet he is on, he forgot.
Click to expand...

Bernie is on planet earth, Trump is on planet Trump. Everything he does, he does for himself.


----------



## petro

Dagosa said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie is my man. How one can put him on the same car as trump, is scary. They aren’t on the same planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Bernie and remind him what planet he is on, he forgot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bernie is on planet earth, Trump is on planet Trump. Everything he does, he does for himself.
Click to expand...

Bernie will never be President.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Cyndi, the longest Introduction thread, ever.
> 
> Hell, I can't even get my threads over 5 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your not a cartoon thats why. Hey some day when it's quiet, we have to tell more restaurant horror tales? FUN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 366163
> 
> That would be fun. Start a thread about that subject in the Food & Wine forum and I'm in.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you get a little bored? You post first. i'll come outta hiding. Other then that ? I wouldn't want to be accused of trolling you? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Folks. I've known this little doll for a spell. Her disarming unassuming nature will nuetralize you no matter what a scumbag you are. She's a 92 pound soaking wet dynamo
> 
> Proof????...How many mods would let an intro thread go on this long.BAWWWWWHAHA!!! She bitch slapped ya mods and ya durnt even know it
> .
> I dare ya to deep six this thread...lol
Click to expand...

aw thats sweet POM.


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Cyndi, the longest Introduction thread, ever.
> 
> Hell, I can't even get my threads over 5 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your not a cartoon thats why. Hey some day when it's quiet, we have to tell more restaurant horror tales? FUN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 366163
> 
> That would be fun. Start a thread about that subject in the Food & Wine forum and I'm in.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you get a little bored? You post first. i'll come outta hiding. Other then that ? I wouldn't want to be accused of trolling you? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Folks. I've known this little doll for a spell. Her disarming unassuming nature will nuetralize you no matter what a scumbag you are. She's a 92 pound soaking wet dynamo
> 
> Proof????...How many mods would let an intro thread go on this long.BAWWWWWHAHA!!! She bitch slapped ya mods and ya durnt even know it
> .
> I dare ya to deep six this thread...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aw thats sweet POM.
Click to expand...

what am I gonna do POM?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Cyndi, the longest Introduction thread, ever.
> 
> Hell, I can't even get my threads over 5 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your not a cartoon thats why. Hey some day when it's quiet, we have to tell more restaurant horror tales? FUN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 366163
> 
> That would be fun. Start a thread about that subject in the Food & Wine forum and I'm in.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you get a little bored? You post first. i'll come outta hiding. Other then that ? I wouldn't want to be accused of trolling you? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Folks. I've known this little doll for a spell. Her disarming unassuming nature will nuetralize you no matter what a scumbag you are. She's a 92 pound soaking wet dynamo
> 
> Proof????...How many mods would let an intro thread go on this long.BAWWWWWHAHA!!! She bitch slapped ya mods and ya durnt even know it
> .
> I dare ya to deep six this thread...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aw thats sweet POM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what am I gonna do POM?
Click to expand...

Do about what?


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Cyndi, the longest Introduction thread, ever.
> 
> Hell, I can't even get my threads over 5 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your not a cartoon thats why. Hey some day when it's quiet, we have to tell more restaurant horror tales? FUN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 366163
> 
> That would be fun. Start a thread about that subject in the Food & Wine forum and I'm in.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you get a little bored? You post first. i'll come outta hiding. Other then that ? I wouldn't want to be accused of trolling you? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Folks. I've known this little doll for a spell. Her disarming unassuming nature will nuetralize you no matter what a scumbag you are. She's a 92 pound soaking wet dynamo
> 
> Proof????...How many mods would let an intro thread go on this long.BAWWWWWHAHA!!! She bitch slapped ya mods and ya durnt even know it
> .
> I dare ya to deep six this thread...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aw thats sweet POM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what am I gonna do POM?
Click to expand...

Who knows? What ever was floating around in my brain at that moment is gone now? never to be back again? LOL


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

SootedUpCyndi said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Cyndi, the longest Introduction thread, ever.
> 
> Hell, I can't even get my threads over 5 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your not a cartoon thats why. Hey some day when it's quiet, we have to tell more restaurant horror tales? FUN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 366163
> 
> That would be fun. Start a thread about that subject in the Food & Wine forum and I'm in.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you get a little bored? You post first. i'll come outta hiding. Other then that ? I wouldn't want to be accused of trolling you? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Folks. I've known this little doll for a spell. Her disarming unassuming nature will nuetralize you no matter what a scumbag you are. She's a 92 pound soaking wet dynamo
> 
> Proof????...How many mods would let an intro thread go on this long.BAWWWWWHAHA!!! She bitch slapped ya mods and ya durnt even know it
> .
> I dare ya to deep six this thread...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aw thats sweet POM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what am I gonna do POM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows? What ever was floating around in my brain at that moment is gone now? never to be back again? LOL
Click to expand...

There was a thought in there POM. promise there was. LOL


----------



## Propofol

Persistence Of Memory said:


> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Cyndi, the longest Introduction thread, ever.
> 
> Hell, I can't even get my threads over 5 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your not a cartoon thats why. Hey some day when it's quiet, we have to tell more restaurant horror tales? FUN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 366163
> 
> That would be fun. Start a thread about that subject in the Food & Wine forum and I'm in.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you get a little bored? You post first. i'll come outta hiding. Other then that ? I wouldn't want to be accused of trolling you? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Folks. I've known this little doll for a spell. Her disarming unassuming nature will nuetralize you no matter what a scumbag you are. She's a 92 pound soaking wet dynamo
> 
> Proof????...How many mods would let an intro thread go on this long.BAWWWWWHAHA!!! She bitch slapped ya mods and ya durnt even know it
> .
> I dare ya to deep six this thread...lol
Click to expand...

Yeah! She is a HOOT!


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

Propofol said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SootedUpCyndi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Cyndi, the longest Introduction thread, ever.
> 
> Hell, I can't even get my threads over 5 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your not a cartoon thats why. Hey some day when it's quiet, we have to tell more restaurant horror tales? FUN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 366163
> 
> That would be fun. Start a thread about that subject in the Food & Wine forum and I'm in.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you get a little bored? You post first. i'll come outta hiding. Other then that ? I wouldn't want to be accused of trolling you? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Folks. I've known this little doll for a spell. Her disarming unassuming nature will nuetralize you no matter what a scumbag you are. She's a 92 pound soaking wet dynamo
> 
> Proof????...How many mods would let an intro thread go on this long.BAWWWWWHAHA!!! She bitch slapped ya mods and ya durnt even know it
> .
> I dare ya to deep six this thread...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah! She is a HOOT!
Click to expand...

Where have you been? I've missed you so. I cry myself to sleep every night.


----------



## candycorn

I stopped paying attention when she said she was a 9/11 truther on page 62


----------



## SootedUpCyndi

candycorn said:


> I stopped paying attention when she said she was a 9/11 truther on page 62


Are You hallucinating again Candy Corn. There is no page 62


----------



## flacaltenn

*Thread gets the award for "Longest Intro Thread" for the year.. OK to be social.  We have a "Lounge" forum for threads like this..  But being in Zone1, it's highly moderated and the longer it gets, the farther away it is from the intent of this forum.. Closed... 
*


----------

